# Clydesdale fans?



## DarenCogdon (13 April 2013)

Are there any other Clydesdale fanatics on here?

I've been a fan of these big hairy monsters almost since I first sat on a horse!  

This is me with one of my previous share horses, Bracken (17.2hh gelding):






Bareback riding to the field:






Hanging out:


----------



## Millsy1 (13 April 2013)

Love them!! My boy is one third Clydesdale. Amazing animals


----------



## putasocinit (13 April 2013)

Hi Darren, lovely pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cadburys_addict (13 April 2013)

Mine is a Clydesdale x and he is a fab boy! Although I would love to ride a pure bred Clydesdale to compare!


----------



## nostromo70 (13 April 2013)

Mines a clydesdale x Welsh D.
Love the old boy. Wouldn't change him for anything else.


----------



## rainer (13 April 2013)

Love clydsdales!  used to help look after one years ago named Danny,he was my favourite


----------



## WelshMisfit (13 April 2013)

I love them, love them, love them!! 

Have always leant towards the finer type of horse but since discovering Clydesdales, I have fallen completely in love with them.

There was a youngster at a local in hand show recently and he was sooooo lovely. All long legs and awkward gangliness but he was so cute! I just wanted to take him home with me


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 April 2013)

Me, me, me....!!!!!!! 
 I lost my beautiful Clydesdale boy just before Xmas  But I now have a stunning Drum Horse filly  One day I'll have another Clydie....such fab horses


----------



## wipeout (13 April 2013)

Yup, mine is a Clydesdale x, he's not quite as substantial as yours though!


----------



## WelshMisfit (13 April 2013)

wipeout said:



			Yup, mine is a Clydesdale x, he's not quite as substantial as yours though!






Click to expand...

Is he the horse in your sig? He is sooooo lovely!!

Oops! Not sig, I meant pic lol


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 April 2013)

Yours truly riding Prince, a 17hh gelding at Kirknewton.






His owner, Kirsty, on her other Clyde, Mel.


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 April 2013)

I like big butts and I cannot lie...





(Bracken)

Me and my first share horse, Sally:


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 April 2013)

Random Clydie mare at a yard in the Borders:






Clydie stallion, Sovereign, at the same place:






And my old pal, Storm, who's just a big cuddle machine:


----------



## russianhorse (14 April 2013)

*hand in the air, waving frantically* me me me 

I love them to pieces (but unfortunately have never owned one )


----------



## giddyupalfie (14 April 2013)

That Clydie stallion is beautiful! 

I've got a 2yo Shire/Clydesdale x Welsh D


----------



## spottydottypony (14 April 2013)

I love Clydesdale's! I worked on a farm recently and there was a 5 yr old one called Benny, i so wanted to ride him! I went Cheshire Show in 2011 and there was a display with two Clydesdale's doing dressage to music they were amazing one was only a 5 yr old too!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 April 2013)

cloe1993 said:



			That Clydie stallion is beautiful! 

I've got a 2yo Shire/Clydesdale x Welsh D 

Click to expand...

Any pics? 

A friend of mine has a Welsh D, but I'm convinced he has a bit of "heavy" in him (he's more like a mini Clydie!)


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 April 2013)

spottydottypony said:



			I love Clydesdale's! I worked on a farm recently and there was a 5 yr old one called Benny, i so wanted to ride him! I went Cheshire Show in 2011 and there was a display with two Clydesdale's doing dressage to music they were amazing one was only a 5 yr old too!!
		
Click to expand...

Another friend of mine used to ride hers in dressage....

....and some SJ and XC, too!  AND he used to win!


----------



## DarenCogdon (16 April 2013)

Sovereign - telling me what he thinks of getting his photo taken!






Angus - 19hh of squishy cuddles!






Sovereign - up close and personal!






My cuddly Clydie herd!


----------



## Tayto (16 April 2013)

Yes!!!! I have always admired them, and finally a few weeks ago I bought my own - well she is Clydesdale x cob but definitely got a clydie face and legs. She has the sweetest personality and I keep wondering if it is too good to be true that I have managed to find such a loving, gentle horse!


----------



## DarenCogdon (16 April 2013)

I think we need to see some photos....


----------



## Ancient Hacker (16 April 2013)

Yes please, more pics!

It would be fabulous to hear more about the gentle giants from their owners - their characteristics, their weaknesses (and don't anyone say they can't jump, I've seen pics ) and what to look for when buying one. I have fallen in love with them, and going to view some later this month


----------



## DarenCogdon (16 April 2013)

I've jumped on a Clydesdale!


----------



## RutlandH2O (16 April 2013)

I've got some photos of my late pure Clyde, but I'm having trouble posting them from my Photobucket account. Help!


----------



## googol (16 April 2013)

My sister just got a Clydesdale x cob and we all love her already such a brilliant temperament  wish I could post a pic but I'm too stoooopid


----------



## DarenCogdon (17 April 2013)

If your photos are on Facebook, you can right click and copy the URL link, then paste the link in between the 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 tags (without the hyphen).


----------



## Tnavas (17 April 2013)

My beautiful Clydesdale Serenity and with her XTB daughter Ruby who is now 17hh and 4yrs old


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2013)

nostromo70 said:



			Mines a clydesdale x Welsh D.
Love the old boy. Wouldn't change him for anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ! I have one of those tell me about yours .


----------



## ShadowFlame (17 April 2013)

I've known two full Clydies... one at a riding school, the other I helped look after for a while. Both had the same puppy-dog temperament and were absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Old Bat (17 April 2013)

Hands up and waves...I've got  mini-Clyde!


----------



## RutlandH2O (17 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			If your photos are on Facebook, you can right click and copy the URL link, then paste the link in between the 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 tags (without the hyphen).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info, but I'm not on Facebook.

I come to this thread on the forum, open my Photobucket account, highlight the img thingy under my chosen photo, click copy...and then it all goes pear-shaped.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 April 2013)

Half bred Clydesdale mare.


----------



## Lucyad (17 April 2013)

Half Clydesdale half TB.  He definitely has the Clydesdale 'puppy-dog' temperament though!


----------



## RutlandH2O (17 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Half bred Clydesdale mare.  













Click to expand...

Ooooo, lovely mare!!


----------



## RutlandH2O (17 April 2013)

This was Thunder, one of the sweetest, most loving, attentive, people I've ever known.

The people in the second photo are one of my past vets and his fearless baby boy. If allowed, Thunder would have groomed the baby. As it was, Thunder groomed my pet sheep, cat and donkeys.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Ooooo, lovely mare!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, first mare I have ever owned - bit of a learning curve !  she is only 6 and frighteningly clever.  She can open any door or gate and is a 'bit of a character' to say the least.  She got topside in her previous home and we have had to get a bit firm with her, but she soon came round and her manners are fairly consistent now.  Safe and comfortable to ride but tricky in the school and sits above the bridle as an evasion.  Work in progress !


----------



## RutlandH2O (17 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you, first mare I have ever owned - bit of a learning curve !  she is only 6 and frighteningly clever.  She can open any door or gate and is a 'bit of a character' to say the least.  She got topside in her previous home and we have had to get a bit firm with her, but she soon came round and her manners are fairly consistent now.  Safe and comfortable to ride but tricky in the school and sits above the bridle as an evasion.  Work in progress !
		
Click to expand...

What is her other half? I really like her!


----------



## cblover (17 April 2013)

I think you know I love them Darren! Here is Tedbert, my part clyde youngster.  Some days he looks a real clyde and others not so much, but he's changing all the time!
7 weeks old






2 yr old


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 April 2013)

The other half is Irish Draught.

The picture of Thunder and the little lad is lovely.


----------



## Kitty B (17 April 2013)

My neighbor had a Clydesdale that I used to brush and chat with when I was still very young (I knew him from when I was about 8 to 14). I only rode him once, and being small it wasn't easy! I had to stand on a tall, overturned bucket just to reach the stirrup, and even then it was a stretch. He was very gentle and sweet, incredibly patient with my efforts to groom him, but had the most unoriginal name going... his name was Budweiser.  I just called him Buddy. I've had a soft spot for the breed since knowing him, but he is the only one I've ever had any actual experience with. I admire from afar, and smile at the memories Clydes bring back. Buddy was the embodiment of the phrase 'gentle giant'. Despite how much he towered over me, not once was I ever afraid of him; he never gave me a reason to be. 

ETA: The horses in this thread are just gorgeous, by the way!


----------



## MrsElle (17 April 2013)

One day I WILL have a Clyde 

My favourite breed - but don't let Fat Lad and the gang hear that!


----------



## ShadowFlame (17 April 2013)

Just found some pics of Tiny... these were back in 2006/2007, would love to know where he is now.


----------



## NikkiF (17 April 2013)

Another huge Clydie fan here! Have had 1 pure bred and 2 TBx's, all beautiful looking and fantastic temperments (I can never spell this ).

I used to be able to put pics on here but don't seem able to anymore 

Loved all the pics here


----------



## ClaireBlyth (17 April 2013)

http://i1145.photobucket.co
Me, me!  Some lovely photos.

I have a pure 17.1 who's 15.  He is a legend and such a kind soul although he does have his cheeky side.


m/albums/o520/Claireblyth30/7EA5C016-FCC2-46ED-9757-EC026C595D6D-17169-00001A36B2F7F81C.jpg


----------



## ClaireBlyth (17 April 2013)

Doh, my stupid phone won't copy & paste from photo bucket!


----------



## Heucherella (17 April 2013)

Me! I have a 1/2 Clydie called Rolo, who is a real character


----------



## Magicmillbrook (17 April 2013)

Lovely horses.  My riding instructor has just succumbed to a fairl elderly one who is sadly a bag of bones.  She said she couldn't leave her and had to buy her - and looking at her eyes I understand.  I hope she eventually comes good as I would love to ride her.


----------



## DarenCogdon (17 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:

















Click to expand...

Oh.  Wow.  

That is all!


----------



## JessPickle (17 April 2013)

I love my boy, he is clydesdale x.  He has a heart of gold, can trust the smallest child on him.








All shaven


----------



## tankgirl1 (17 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Oh.  Wow.  

That is all!
		
Click to expand...

^^This! What a wonderful pic of Thunder and the mini human - surely that could win some sort of photography contest - just adorable!


----------



## RubysGold (17 April 2013)

I LOVE clydesdales <3
And I love every picture on here, what a great post


----------



## horsey4life (17 April 2013)

I went to Cumbrian heavy horses too, it was AMAZING! I did the beach ride and they are just gorgeous to ride - I was on Oscar. Like a big sofa, I definitely want one when I have the money!


----------



## RutlandH2O (17 April 2013)

DC, Thanks. He was so special. My husband and I were rank novices when we acquired him (Thunder was the name with which he came...his previous owner said he thundered across the fields at her place, but we know it was really the sound of his wind which was audible a mile away!). He taught my husband to be confident and trusting around a one tonne animal. I never had that sense of fear, but I learned so much about horses thanks to him. His temperament was second to none. The photo of him with my vet's baby says it all...a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## RutlandH2O (17 April 2013)

tankgirl1 said:



			^^This! What a wonderful pic of Thunder and the mini human - surely that could win some sort of photography contest - just adorable!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, tg1. I have posted this photo a couple of times before, but it's my favourite one of him, not so much for his conformation, but for illustrating his lovely disposition.


----------



## DarenCogdon (18 April 2013)

If anyone's interested, I have lots more photos of various hairy monsters from the past!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 April 2013)

DC, may I just say YES PLEASE!! We need as much Clydie eye candy as possible! Who can resist them?


----------



## DarenCogdon (18 April 2013)

I'll see what I can do for you!


----------



## Old Bat (18 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Thanks, tg1. I have posted this photo a couple of times before, but it's my favourite one of him, not so much for his conformation, but for illustrating his lovely disposition.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely loved that photo, thank you so much for posting it again, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			I'll see what I can do for you! 

Click to expand...

You'll make me very, very happy  Thank you!

Any tips about choosing a Clydesdale would be appreciated from anyone who can advise me. We originally wanted one for more relaxed hacking than our TBs can offer, but I now see that some Clydies can jump beautifully too!


----------



## Tnavas (18 April 2013)

Clipped out for the stallion parade - progeny - to show the versatility of the breed, aged almost 2 years old












Her first show at 18 months old - she won her 3yrs & under class and was Reserve Champion






With her first foal Serenade







Mum Jess & Dad Taungatara Supreme's Victory













And Aithrey Highlander, Half Clydesdale competing at Grand Prix dressage level in NZ at HOY 2012 - he is also a Grand Prix level Show Jumper


----------



## DarenCogdon (18 April 2013)

This blurry photo shows me riding a Clydesdale for the first time.  







Sally was a 16hh mare, of undetermined age, who was owned by a friend of a friend down in the Borders:






And, fairly soon after that, I took her on as my first share horse! 
























We mostly just pottered around the yard, really:






Including a wee bit of bareback:






Sadly, she had to be put to sleep after suffering from a very bad attack of colic, not long after she had been sold to Cumbrian Heavy Horses in 2008.


----------



## DarenCogdon (18 April 2013)

You might have noticed another Clydie in the first photo of my last post:

This is Arwen, Sally's last foal.  






She was very cute:












But she was as mad as a hatter!  She only knew two speeds - fast and stop!!












She was very pretty, though:






And a complete monster!  Someone (who shall remain nameless!) taught her how to give kisses - and she gave them to anyone within reach!






She was sold in August 2007 to a new owner, but sadly I haven't a clue where she ended up!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (18 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:









Me, me!  Some lovely photos.

I have a pure 17.1 who's 15.  He is a legend and such a kind soul although he does have his cheeky side.
		
Click to expand...

Only wanted to try and see if I could fix the photo link.  




 Gorgeous horse. 






 to all the other photos on this thread too, thank you *DarenCogdon* for starting the thread.

*Ancient Hacker*, besides the usual things to look for when buying a horse, i.e. temperament and conformation, I presume that when you want to buy a Clydesdale horse, you need to be observant about that there is no problems lurking under all those wonderful feathers. (I also presume that the heavier the horse, the more I would want the hooves to be faultless, but I don't own a horse myself and neither do I know what hoof quality Clydesdales in general have.) Some links that perhaps could be interesting for you:

Clydesdale horse society - buying a Clydesdale

Animal world.com/Clydesdale info

Lucan lodge/Riding Clydies

The last link makes it sound very important to not overfeed a growing Clydesdale horse, because that can make it grow too fast, which can lead to problems affecting the horse's ability to work later in life, but also that at the same time it is important that all their nutritional needs are met. But I would think that that is important for everything that grows, too much or too little might just cause different problems relating to which breed it is.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 April 2013)

*Finnish Lapphund* - thank you so much for the info and advice, as well as the links. Clydesdales are fairly rare in my corner of Africa, so I especially appreciate any guidance. 

*Daren Cogdon* - fabulous pics, and so lovely to see someone so in love with his horses! I'm assuming you're the cool dude looking so happy in the pics. I'd also be happy if I had a kissing Clydie; my dearly departed One True Love TB used to smooch, the whole twisty lip thing on my cheek - the faithful old boy wouldn't kiss anyone else 
And thank you for starting this thread, it's an absolute delight!

*ClaireBlyth* - that's an absolutely exquisite Clydie. Oh the feathers!!!
I don't want to even think how many hours it took to get those feathers so clean and fluffy. Brilliant hairdressing work


----------



## FubsyMog (18 April 2013)

Old Bat said:



			Hands up and waves...I've got  mini-Clyde!








Click to expand...

Yay Heidi! This mini-Clyde always makes me smile! I think she needs a fan club


----------



## ClaireBlyth (18 April 2013)

Thanks Finnish Lapphund for correcting the link, I don't know why mine wouldn't work.  Yep, hours of work.

Some beautiful Clydes on here.


----------



## abbijay (18 April 2013)

Hello fellow Clydie-a-holics!! I've been specially directed here and had to share my little fella with you all.
I never thought I would buy such a huge horse, he's 18.2hh I'm only 5' 6", but I have never looked back and there is truly nothing my Big Pony can't do...





He can certainly jump





And he can even turn his hoof to some different stuff





And whoever said they were at Cheshire Show in 2011, that was the year Arclid Alfie and I were winners in the ridden heavy horse class 






And finally we recently put this together for a but of fun...
Alfie's movie trailer

Sorry for the overload, I'm a devoted Clydesdale fan!


----------



## RutlandH2O (18 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth and abbijay: Simply stunning Clydies!! Makes me want to acquire another one.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 April 2013)

Abbiejay that is a divine monster of a horse   Please take these green grins as both happy to see such lovely pics AND green with envy. He sure can jump, quite something... just called the whole family in to watch the vid and they're all squealing with amazement. Absolutely WONDERFUL! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Old Bat (19 April 2013)

FubsyMog said:



			Yay Heidi! This mini-Clyde always makes me smile! I think she needs a fan club

Click to expand...

They all do! Some gorgeous horses here, and lovely to have another chance to see some of them, thank you!


----------



## magicmoose (19 April 2013)

The ridden Clydesdales at Blair Castle Horse Trials last year were gorgeous.


----------



## DarenCogdon (19 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



*Daren Cogdon* - fabulous pics, and so lovely to see someone so in love with his horses! I'm assuming you're the cool dude looking so happy in the pics. I'd also be happy if I had a kissing Clydie; my dearly departed One True Love TB used to smooch, the whole twisty lip thing on my cheek - the faithful old boy wouldn't kiss anyone else 
And thank you for starting this thread, it's an absolute delight!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's me, although I dunno about "cool dude"!! 

Here's an old buddy of mine: Storm.  Not sure what his height or age is, but he's a lovely old thing!  He's sired many a prize-winner over the years, and is a grand master at cuddle-giving!






Storm and a friend:












Cuddle monster!






Mr December:






I have plenty more Storm photos if anyone wants to see some more....?


----------



## Keen (19 April 2013)

Lucyad said:
















Half Clydesdale half TB.  He definitely has the Clydesdale 'puppy-dog' temperament though!
		
Click to expand...

I want *this* horse pleaseandthankyou.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (19 April 2013)

It's official: I'm probably twice Daryl Cogdon's age, careless as to whether he has a girlfriend, wife, etc and utterly reckless as to the fate of my perfectly workable and rather lovely husband. I will shortly be eloping with Darryl irrespective of his objections:* I am totally in love with Storm!!* What a beautiful horse.  Daryl you post  more pics of Storm at your peril


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (19 April 2013)

I love them, I love chunky, solid and hairy, all those pictures are lovely, so many gorgeous Clydies. I own a Traditional cob however, I have always viewed the breed as mini shire/clydesdale like  Cheaper to keep and easier to get on from the ground and to get down etc, but maybe one day I would get a big heavy


----------



## Ancient Hacker (19 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			It's official: I'm probably twice Daryl Cogdon's age, careless as to whether he has a girlfriend, wife, etc and utterly reckless as to the fate of my perfectly workable and rather lovely husband. I will shortly be eloping with Darryl irrespective of his objections:* I am totally in love with Storm!!* What a beautiful horse.  Daryl you post  more pics of Storm at your peril 

Click to expand...

I don't know WHY I'm typing Daryl instead of Daren... I kept writing DARLING instead, some sort of Freudian thing I get when I see pics of Storm 
Please more pics of handsome Clydesdales...!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (19 April 2013)

To be honest I'm not overly fond of the breed myself


----------



## Hexx (19 April 2013)

I've got a clyde x cob - he's 16.1 and 23 now, but still behaves like a 4 year old sometimes.  He really is the most amazing horse and I feel very priviledged to own him.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...771161.-2207520000.1366395438.&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...771161.-2207520000.1366395422.&type=3&theater

and in showing mode

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...=a.43674536161.53014.628771161&type=3&theater


Hopefully this link will work!


----------



## MrsElle (19 April 2013)

Some absolutely stunning horses, thank for posting all those beautiful photo's.

I am now going have to resort to prostitution or something to enable me to get enough money to buy a Clydie.  Oh, hang on a minute, it would take an awful lot of 10 p's to buy one won't it?    

Hmmmm, back to the drawing board!


----------



## DarenCogdon (20 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			It's official: I'm probably twice Daryl Cogdon's age, careless as to whether he has a girlfriend, wife, etc and utterly reckless as to the fate of my perfectly workable and rather lovely husband. I will shortly be eloping with Darryl irrespective of his objections:* I am totally in love with Storm!!* What a beautiful horse.  Daryl you post  more pics of Storm at your peril 

Click to expand...

That's all well and done, but you'd still have to steal Storm from his owner at some point! 

Anyway, a few more photos for his new fans in a moment, but first....

This is Tara.  Storm's MUM!





If I remember rightly, she's about 22-23 years old.

One of my favourite shots of Storm:






Mint monster:






Squishy cuddles!
























And this was the time the big man tried to get in my car!


----------



## Emilieu (20 April 2013)

Oh my goodness what a treat. They are all so beautiful and such sweet faces. But my heart now belongs to Thunder. That picture makes me want to cry :')


----------



## Ancient Hacker (20 April 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5707

I cannot compete with the "heavies" on this thread... I am absolutely out-horsed!

 Here's my neighbour when she was a baby! Of course I'm "out-computered" too and not sure if you can see the pic from my album.  It's my neighbour RIDING A RHINO!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (20 April 2013)

Tnavas said:















And Aithrey Highlander, Half Clydesdale competing at Grand Prix dressage level in NZ at HOY 2012 - he is also a Grand Prix level Show Jumper







Click to expand...

Stunning horses  I am in love with Aithrey Highlander too  *swoon*


abbijay said:



			And he can even turn his hoof to some different stuff





Click to expand...

Love this pic I really want to try this!!! 

I love clydies.. the mare in my avatar is clydie x tb which I think makes a fab combination. Pure clydesdale I find a little bouncy for my poor back these days but thats only the few I have ridden recently. I am a sucker for anything with a big white face and stocking and those big soppy clydesdale eyes.


----------



## RutlandH2O (20 April 2013)

MrsElle said:



			Some absolutely stunning horses, thank for posting all those beautiful photo's.

I am now going have to resort to prostitution or something to enable me to get enough money to buy a Clydie.  Oh, hang on a minute, it would take an awful lot of 10 p's to buy one won't it?    

Hmmmm, back to the drawing board!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you did make me laugh! When I lived in the US, I used to say, when I wanted something I couldn't afford, 'how much can I make at 10 cents a trick?' Do you know what one down and out prostitute said to another? 'Can I borrow $10 'til I get back on my back?'


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 April 2013)

If anyone wants to see heavy horses in the flesh, the Midlands Heavy Horse Society is holding their annual open day tomorrow.

Jill Lane, The Slough, Studley, Warwickshire.


----------



## RutlandH2O (20 April 2013)

Emilieu said:



			Oh my goodness what a treat. They are all so beautiful and such sweet faces. But my heart now belongs to Thunder. That picture makes me want to cry :')
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you've made me all weepy-eyed! Thank you for your kind sentiment. I seem to be missing him more, lately, than when he was put down. He was suffering an horrific colic and nothing made the pain abate. I just wanted him to stop hurting. Now, I just want him...


----------



## DarenCogdon (20 April 2013)

While we're on the subject of Clydesdale stallions....

Sovereign.  I can't recall off the top of my head how old he was here (2 or 3), but this is from 2007.  Excuse the dangly willy!!






This is from 2011, I think.






























Lurking in the shadows....






"No, I don't want my bloody photo taken!"






"Oh, OK then!"


----------



## PoppyAnderson (20 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Oh, you've made me all weepy-eyed! Thank you for your kind sentiment. I seem to be missing him more, lately, than when he was put down. He was suffering an horrific colic and nothing made the pain abate. I just wanted him to stop hurting. Now, I just want him...
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, and you, in turn, have just made me cry. This is how I feel about my dog :-( Hard isn't it.


----------



## RutlandH2O (20 April 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Oh god, and you, in turn, have just made me cry. This is how I feel about my dog :-( Hard isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

When we acquire our pets, be them puppies, foals, adults, we're acquiring ready-made heartbreaks. Maybe that's why puppies, foals, kittens are so irresistible...they keep us coming back for more, despite the previous sadness and grief.


----------



## DarenCogdon (20 April 2013)

Some Cumbrian Heavy Horses now....

Lugs in 2007 (I started off the ride on another horse, and ended up coming back in on Lugs!)






2008 trip - yours truly in the orange hi-viz on Ollie, the biggest horse they had there at the time at 18.2hh.






Cantering Ollie down a track:






Standing next to him gives you a sense of how big he is!


----------



## Emilieu (20 April 2013)

Hee hee I love Lugs!

Hugs Rutland. I know that pain too.  Worth it tho or we wouldn't go back for more. It's very clear what a special man he was xxx


----------



## Ancient Hacker (20 April 2013)

Please can we rename this the TEMPTATION thread!  Such lovely photographs of the most irresistible horses.  The worst part is I'm trying to buy one, but I live in a country where they're like hen's teeth.  And when I find one, I'll have to jump through hoops to get a monster saddle fitted, too.


----------



## charmeroo (20 April 2013)

Just found this thread and it's made me so happy!  Can confirm Claireblyth's Clydie is gorgeous!  We're on the same yard!  And I've got a Clydie x WB who, with Claire's, are the best horses in the world!  Love them to bits!  And no, Ancient hacker, you don't necessarily need an xw saddle!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (20 April 2013)

*Charmeroo Thank you - I've never ridden a clydesdale, but I'm working very hard to remedy that  but looking at these beautiful  clydies and clyde-x horses, I'm imagining backs like kitchen tables!

There are only two breeders in our country, as far as I know, and quite a distance from me. Nevertheless, going for a test ride soonest. I've noticed some beautiful Clydesdale-crosses on this thread, and one of the breeders here is producing lovely x-types so hopefully I find something suitable for the hubby to ride. *


----------



## DarenCogdon (21 April 2013)

charmeroo said:



			Just found this thread and it's made me so happy!  Can confirm Claireblyth's Clydie is gorgeous!  We're on the same yard!  *And I've got a Clydie x WB *who, with Claire's, are the best horses in the world!  Love them to bits!  And no, Ancient hacker, you don't necessarily need an xw saddle!!
		
Click to expand...

We need photos....


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

This thread is becoming lamentably lacking in pictures of late    More eye candy please!  and thank you. Have pity on me, there are no Clydies to be found within a 100 mile radius of me!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			This thread is becoming lamentably lacking in pictures of late    More eye candy please!  and thank you. Have pity on me, there are no Clydies to be found within a 100 mile radius of me!
		
Click to expand...

Here is my Clyde x RID under tack for you









and helping with the strimming (it was running !)


----------



## JessPickle (21 April 2013)

Pea on a mountain pics work?  Both could walk/trot/canter on him haha


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

Thank you so much - lovely, lovely horses (and riders).  You made my day.... while you were posting I was in the stables mucking out yet again; it's been rainy and windy here all day so the horses have been kept in. I try to do a bit of a clean up every two hours or so, so that the morning muck out won't be intolerable!

The thought just occurred to me as I'm writing....considering the astounding output of my TBs in their stables, must I expect increased poo volumes from a Clydesdale?


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Thank you so much - lovely, lovely horses (and riders).  You made my day.... while you were posting I was in the stables mucking out yet again; it's been rainy and windy here all day so the horses have been kept in. I try to do a bit of a clean up every two hours or so, so that the morning muck out won't be intolerable!

The thought just occurred to me as I'm writing....considering the astounding output of my TBs in their stables, must I expect increased poo volumes from a Clydesdale?

Click to expand...

Yes - but they are tidier in the stables than TB's, mine rarely lies in muck or kicks it around.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

JessPickle, lovely to see little ones on a giant; I'm quite little too, but more of the "little old lady" look I fear, so I won't look half as cute as your girls.

Adorable Alice... I'd made the assumption (possibly illogically) that you're of the female gender, but of course so many people use their horses names or variants thereof.  Anyway, whoever that gentleman is on the Clydie-cross, he sits beautifully, a lovely match proportionally too.

Too much handsomeness going on in this thread!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Yes - but they are tidier in the stables than TB's, mine rarely lies in muck or kicks it around.
		
Click to expand...

TBs are terrible in the stable! My grey TB is a thorough pig. I have never, ever known a messier horse. Ugh, he stomps everything up together in his stable. He is just disgusting. Ironic isn't it, the bay TB keeps his loo section away from the eating and sleeping part of his stable.  For every wheelbarrow I remove for the bay, I have to take out 4 for the grey. I'm acutely aware as I'm groomless of a Sunday. Does me good, though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Adorable Alice... I'd made the assumption (possibly illogically) that you're of the female gender, but of course so many people use their horses names or variants thereof.  Anyway, whoever that gentleman is on the Clydie-cross, he sits beautifully, a lovely match proportionally too.

Te He !, I am female and I need all the help I can get with my horses.  The rider is a dear friend who rides and schools for me.  Here is a very nice picture of a horse we produced recently.  Not a Clyde though !










Click to expand...


----------



## Tnavas (21 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Thank you so much - lovely, lovely horses (and riders).  You made my day.... while you were posting I was in the stables mucking out yet again; it's been rainy and windy here all day so the horses have been kept in. I try to do a bit of a clean up every two hours or so, so that the morning muck out won't be intolerable!

The thought just occurred to me as I'm writing....considering the astounding output of my TBs in their stables, must I expect increased poo volumes from a Clydesdale?

Click to expand...

 They poop muck heaps!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

Tnavas said:



 They poop muck heaps! 

Click to expand...

I thought as much!  But they're beautiful enough to justify it!
*ADORABLE ALICE* I think your friend looks, and sounds, like a fabulous friend to have. Stunning horse, too.


----------



## Tnavas (21 April 2013)

This is the latest pic I was sent by my baby's new mum - this is Serenade who I bred from my Clydesdale Serenity - he is by a Holsteiner. He's now 6 and belongs to a lovely 16yr old girl who is doing a great job with his training.


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

Hmm, Adorable Alice my boy is so messy & wet in his stable. He manages to drag all of his bedding to the door.


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

Hope this works!


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

And another one (hopefully)


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)




----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth, Oh! That's a beauty... very kindly eye, too. Looks such a gem!


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

Cheers Ancient Hacker. He's amazing and a total dream horse. Sadly he's just been diagnosed with squamous cell carcinoma and I'm devastated!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth, so so sorry. These horses of ours are so much part of us, aren't they...


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

That is so true Ancient H! It's such a horrible situation, I'm damned if I do something & damned if I don't as the choices are horrible. Poor boy, he fell asleep on my shoulder tonight and I felt all content/happy & sad all at the same time.


----------



## DarenCogdon (21 April 2013)

Claire - yes, cracking horse!  Love the rolling photo! 

Here's my most recent share horse - Mouse, who was 18hh and about 6yo.

My first time meeting him - and I rode him bareback and in a head collar!  I only did walk and trot, though, as I didn't fancy doing anything else without a saddle!





(Yes, I realise his feet are a little long in this one!)

Check out the 'tache!!
























Mouse and his buddy, Boss (18.2hh Shire)











Hanging out with the boys...






Bareback to the field:


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

Daren,

Mouse is amazing & so is that tache


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

Stupid phone!

He looks huge. How long have you been sharing him? I tried riding my boy bareback recently and he was so uncomfortable.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

*ClaireBlyth* there you go, that sweetheart DarenCogden has put up some eyecandy again to lift our spirits!

DarenCogden you have absolutely NO RIGHT whatsoever to have access to so many gorgeous clydesdales.  I tell you, this is a torment to me. (Keep them coming, anyway, please please! )


----------



## Toffee44 (21 April 2013)

Yup here!!!

Though we put them infront of a plough or other farm implement.

We had to put our Clydesdale down due a fractured pelvis (still have no idea how he managed that!!!)

But regularly get to play with others/ groom at shows.


----------



## Toffee44 (21 April 2013)

Clydesdale x cob sorry.


----------



## DarenCogdon (21 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			Stupid phone!

He looks huge. How long have you been sharing him? I tried riding my boy bareback recently and he was so uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sharing him any longer, for a variety of reasons (none of which were to do with Mouse himself), which is a shame as I really liked him and had got to know him quite well!  Still, we had a good few months together, and everyone loved him!  People who visited the yard were often amazed at the size of him, and I quite often used to let people have a wee plod around the yard if they asked nicely!

I have loads more photos of him, but my computer is playing up so I will post more tomorrow!


----------



## ClaireBlyth (21 April 2013)

This is AJ a 19.1h pure who I had on loan.


----------



## DarenCogdon (21 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



*ClaireBlyth* there you go, that sweetheart DarenCogden has put up some eyecandy again to lift our spirits!

DarenCogden you have absolutely NO RIGHT whatsoever to have access to so many gorgeous clydesdales.  I tell you, this is a torment to me. (Keep them coming, anyway, please please! )
		
Click to expand...

It's truly a nightmare having to go around and stroke/cuddle/play with all of these horses! 

I have a few more to go through - and believe me, these are just a fraction of the photos I've taken over the years!  Bracken himself has over 500 photos!!


----------



## RutlandH2O (21 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			Cheers Ancient Hacker. He's amazing and a total dream horse. Sadly he's just been diagnosed with squamous cell carcinoma and I'm devastated!
		
Click to expand...

I love your boy! He has feather to die for!! And such a kind eye.

So sorry about his recent diagnosis. What is his prognosis?


----------



## DarenCogdon (21 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			This is AJ a 19.1h pure who I had on loan.











Click to expand...

Nice!


----------



## Tayto (21 April 2013)

Hope this works - here is a pic of my girly, she is rising 8 - clydesdale x cob.


----------



## DarenCogdon (21 April 2013)

Last pic for the night - something a wee bitty different....


----------



## Ancient Hacker (21 April 2013)

DarenCogdon, I have to say I'd be very surprised if you had a tattoo of anything other than Clydesdales. Very different indeed!   It's really lovely to see someone who has fallen completely in love with a chosen breed of horse. I'm still doing the  green with envy grins!


----------



## mandwhy (22 April 2013)

Love all the pictures on this thread, I can't think if I've ever really met a Clydesdale other than demonstrating ploughing and whatnot but even then it was mostly shires (which I love). I still want one, I just do, they look so nice in pictures and in my mind that is reason enough!!


----------



## nicnag (22 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			This blurry photo shows me riding a Clydesdale for the first time.  







Sally was a 16hh mare, of undetermined age, who was owned by a friend of a friend down in the Borders:






And, fairly soon after that, I took her on as my first share horse! 
























We mostly just pottered around the yard, really:






Including a wee bit of bareback:






Sadly, she had to be put to sleep after suffering from a very bad attack of colic, not long after she had been sold to Cumbrian Heavy Horses in 2008.







Click to expand...

Hi Daz, Sal was 12 when she died, hadn't actually been sold to Annie at the time, negotiations were still in place. Arwen was sold back to the stallion owner as she was the only filly from the stallion before he was gelded and has since gone to Canada. Thought I'd told you? L


----------



## ClaireBlyth (22 April 2013)

Hi Rutlandh20,

I've been offered a full phallectomy only, which given his age (15) and the risks/complications and the chance that it may have spread, I'm reluctant to put him through.  I have emailed my vet with lots of questions to help me make an informed choice.


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (22 April 2013)

Loving the picture of Thunder and the little boy.  Bought tears to my eyes much to my surprise 

Just edited to say have now read the rest of the thread and realised Thunder is over rainbow bridge - bless him, he looked a very gentle kind soul xxx


----------



## DarenCogdon (22 April 2013)

nicnag said:



			Hi Daz, Sal was 12 when she died, hadn't actually been sold to Annie at the time, negotiations were still in place. Arwen was sold back to the stallion owner as she was the only filly from the stallion before he was gelded and has since gone to Canada. Thought I'd told you? L
		
Click to expand...

Was she only 12?  Dunno why, I always thought she was older than that!

Can't remember if you did tell me that!


----------



## DarenCogdon (22 April 2013)

This hairy monster was Angus - 19-hands-worth of squishy cuddles!!  







He used to live at a farm where there was an RDA group, and we would often see him being ridden by his owner, Iain, bareback around the farm.

The hairy monster and me - with hair!






This is Angus taking up an appreciable amount of room in our RDA stables!






One thing Angus was used for was Santa's horse at the RDA Christmas party.  






Unfortunately, the poor lad succumbed to a heart attack when he was only seven years old.  Shame, as I would have loved a go on him, even just a short walk around the yard!


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			Hi Rutlandh20,

I've been offered a full phallectomy only, which given his age (15) and the risks/complications and the chance that it may have spread, I'm reluctant to put him through.  I have emailed my vet with lots of questions to help me make an informed choice.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I just noticed your post...it's been a long day.

I hope the vet can give you detailed, informative responses to your questions. He's such a beautiful boy. I feel your pain. Hugs...


----------



## Ancient Hacker (22 April 2013)

DarenCogdon, he was huge, wasn't he - too terrible that he died at such a young age. I've noticed some of the posts on this thread makes mention of Clydesdales who've gone far too young.  

I know nothing about the breed, but I was wondering if there's a known link between size and reduced life expectancy? I know that it's often said that the bigger breeds of dog are outlived buy their smaller friends, though I don't know if this is correct.

19 hands is beyond giant - forget mounting blocks, we're looking at extension ladders to get onto a horse that size!
And thank you for showing us so many lovely pics. There's always room for more, of course


----------



## RutlandH2O (22 April 2013)

Rudolph's Red Nose said:



			Loving the picture of Thunder and the little boy.  Bought tears to my eyes much to my surprise 

Just edited to say have now read the rest of the thread and realised Thunder is over rainbow bridge - bless him, he looked a very gentle kind soul xxx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for this late response to your lovely post. 

I have dozens upon dozens of photos of Thunder, but the one with the little boy does it for me every time. He was the personification of the gentle giant (a much overused turn of phrase, but so descriptive of him).


----------



## ShadowFlame (23 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I've noticed some of the posts on this thread makes mention of Clydesdales who've gone far too young.  

I know nothing about the breed, but I was wondering if there's a known link between size and reduced life expectancy? I know that it's often said that the bigger breeds of dog are outlived buy their smaller friends, though I don't know if this is correct.
		
Click to expand...

I think it can be, but there are always exceptions to the rule. Both full Clydies I knew were young, Tiny was 5, Patch 6. Tiny didn't have any health issues, but Patch was fully retired due to crippling arthritis. Huge shame as he was a wonderful horse, but it was a rarity that he was sound. 

On the other hand, not a Clydie, but Handsome (18.2hh Shire) was still ridden into his 20's. He was 25ish (I think!) when he was finally PTS due to internal problems


----------



## clydesdale (23 April 2013)

I have a Clydesdale mare who i have owned since she was 6 months old she is 7 next month


----------



## Tnavas (23 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			DarenCogdon, he was huge, wasn't he - too terrible that he died at such a young age. I've noticed some of the posts on this thread makes mention of Clydesdales who've gone far too young.  

I know nothing about the breed, but I was wondering if there's a known link between size and reduced life expectancy? I know that it's often said that the bigger breeds of dog are outlived buy their smaller friends, though I don't know if this is correct.

19 hands is beyond giant - forget mounting blocks, we're looking at extension ladders to get onto a horse that size!
And thank you for showing us so many lovely pics. There's always room for more, of course 

Click to expand...

These horses have just been unfortunate!

My Clydesdale was born when her mum was 25 years old. 

Serenity's mum Jess at 25yrs old


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 April 2013)

Thanks everyone for the additional eye-candy! And I'm much reassured, I like my horses to share their dotage with me.  And all such handsome horses ... *ShadowFlame* tempting me with a well-named shire; that's quite a lot of grey to get the mud off, and I moan about a 17h grey TB 

I love this thread!


----------



## ShadowFlame (23 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



*ShadowFlame* tempting me with a well-named shire; that's quite a lot of grey to get the mud off, and I moan about a 17h grey TB 

I love this thread!

Click to expand...

Haha, he was well named. He was based at a riding school, used by the RS owner for panto performances, Santa's horse at xmas, etc. He was used in lessons occasionally though and for the RDA, cleaning was usually a team effort  Bless him, he was fantastic.


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 April 2013)

I've a few more photos to post up later, but right now I'm recovering from a frantic 2hr ride on an Irish Draft....!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 April 2013)

Right, I've just settled down with a nice box of chocolates and a filter coffee.
My family have "confiscated for your own good, Mum" most of the chocs, but it doesn't matter because Divine Daren has promised me more eye candy.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Right, I've just settled down with a nice box of chocolates and a filter coffee.
My family have "confiscated for your own good, Mum" most of the chocs, but it doesn't matter because Divine Daren has promised me more eye candy. 

Click to expand...

Join the club, my OH has just removed a family bag of doritos I was munching my way through, with the comment of - 'you are fat enough and any fatter will result in your arse being wider than your carthorse's.

I clipped the carthorse this afternoon, managed to make quite a mess of her and now she is demanding a carthorse sized cardigan.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Join the club, my OH has just removed a family bag of doritos I was munching my way through, with the comment of - 'you are fat enough and any fatter will result in your arse being wider than your carthorse's.

I clipped the carthorse this afternoon, managed to make quite a mess of her and now she is demanding a carthorse sized cardigan.
		
Click to expand...

Your Oh sounds like mine he saw me off on a hack on the clydie X and said sagely you need a pass, wide and slow tabard ,cutting but funny, and sadly true.


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 April 2013)

To keep you entertained - some of my Facebook profile pics involving Clydesdales....

Me and monster-chops:






Bracken and I, about to do a ride-out in Galashiels:






Cherry - a Clydesdale I've not introduced yet!






Bracken and I going for a walk:






Sally and I about to go plodding:






Sally and I bareback!






Bracken cuddles:






Aboard Pat, an 18hh gelding I looked into loaning:


----------



## starbar (23 April 2013)

Mine is 'gypsy cob' breeding... but you tell me what you think 








Please excuse the state of me and the fact my horse is wearing the contents of his haynet!


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 April 2013)

My most recent ridden Clydesdale - Prince, owned by a friend over in Kirknewton.



















And yes, here we are, first time out!






I haven't ridden the big beast in a good while - will get over to see him soon!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 April 2013)

The "Bracken cuddles" is one of the loveliest pics I've seen in years - just as well this thread has made me fall in love with Clydies, completely, I'm spending inordinate amounts of time sitting at my computer chomping on chocolates and admiring the Clydesdale parade! I'll NEED a Clydie to carry me around if I don't get a grip, and soon!

I wouldn't mind a Clydie that comes with a DarenCogdon - he gets his mitts on the most gorgeous Clydies!  Daren, tell us your secret, how on earth do you manage to have access to such a wondrous choice of horses? I'm still  grinning and very, very envious


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 April 2013)

starbar said:



			Mine is 'gypsy cob' breeding... but you tell me what you think 








Please excuse the state of me and the fact my horse is wearing the contents of his haynet!








Click to expand...

Ooh, I like!  If i give you my address, can you deliver??


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 April 2013)

*Starbar* that's a lovely, lovely creature. I'd have said a Clydie, but it must be remembered we don't have gypsy cobs where I come from, and not many Clydesdales either. So what do I know?  But my untrained eye would have guessed your horse to be all Clydie. But that MANE! It's fabulous! That horse is having a "fantastic hair day" 

How does everyone keep the feathers looking so good?


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I wouldn't mind a Clydie that comes with a DarenCogdon - he gets his mitts on the most gorgeous Clydies!  Daren, tell us your secret, how on earth do you manage to have access to such a wondrous choice of horses? I'm still  grinning and very, very envious 

Click to expand...

Hahaha, flattery might get you somewhere! 

In all seriousness, I just seem to.... FIND them!  Sally was owned by a friend's friend, but the likes of Bracken and the others, I just seem to come across them.  Without word of a lie, I was on my way to a wedding at Troon one day, and I literally bumped into a Clydie standing in a field!  (And yes, there are photos of him somewhere!)

I've not finished going through all my Clydie photos yet - I've simply picked the best ones from my Facebook albums, and I have HUNDREDS more on Photobucket.

Anyway, still more to come if nobody's sick of them yet...?!


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			The "Bracken cuddles" is one of the loveliest pics I've seen in years
		
Click to expand...

It's one of my favourite photos, too.  In fact, his owner put it into a competition once - and it won!

Here's the whole collection of photos from that sequence - we'd found the big lump flaked out in the field, and he was practically oblivious to our presence until we were about 20ft away!
























And the full version of the "Bracken cuddles" picture:


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 April 2013)

Stunning, Daren! The horses are quite handsome, too 
Seriously, you seem to have a knack of getting the most wonderful Clydesdales into your life.  I think maybe THEY find YOU somehow... some sort of natural affinity.
I'm really getting impatient to get one, but we're moving across the country (more than a thousand miles) next month and then before I've even unpacked I shall be off on the Great Clydesdale Hunt. Well, I'll unpack toothbrush and tack, and leave the rest to other members of the household.

So any tips on what to look for, what to avoid etc - please pass them on to me.
And more pics, of course, for educational purposes, please


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 April 2013)

I'll leave the buying tips to the proper experts.

But, I shall be posting a few more pics later!  Just to keep you going, here's a few shots of Mel, Kirsty's other Clydesdale....


----------



## cedar (24 April 2013)

Hi Darren 
You know me and phantom off fb but I'll share a few pics of him 

















This is phantom my Clyde gelding. He's a absolute babe 
All the horses on here are gorgeous. <3 can't have to many pics of these gorgeous horses!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (24 April 2013)

Again, lovely pictures from the Clydesdales devotees! 
I notice lots of pink muzzles, and (not laughing at me please ) does anyone put sunscreen on in the summer?
I live in a theoretically sunny country, though latter months have felt like a fine Welsh summer here; I wonder if sunscreen would be needed in very sunny climates?

*Cedar* Phantom is drop dead GORGEOUS; you look very dainty and his feet look mammoth! I hope he's not as clumsy as one of my TBs....


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 April 2013)

Not really such a daft question!!  

Yes, I've always tried to put something on the nose of whatever Clydie I happen to be sharing at the time, although some of them have been more than a little hesitant to let me apply some factor 30!


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 April 2013)

cedar said:



			Hi Darren 
You know me and phantom off fb but I'll share a few pics of him 

















This is phantom my Clyde gelding. He's a absolute babe 
All the horses on here are gorgeous. <3 can't have to many pics of these gorgeous horses!
		
Click to expand...

I still love those face markings!


----------



## RutlandH2O (24 April 2013)

AH, I always put sunscreen on my Clydie, Thunder. He wasn't too fond of me slathering the cream on his muzzle, but if I had a carrot in one hand, he'd grudgingly let me do it.

Are you in Africa? Or did I get that from another poster?


----------



## ClaireBlyth (24 April 2013)

Hi Ancient Hacker,

Yep I have to smother my boys muzzle in factor 50 as he burns really easily.

Cedar your horse is stunning! How big is he?


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 April 2013)

An interesting fact for you:

George Watson was the last man to be hanged in Scotland for horse-theft.  The horse he stole was a Clydesdale!  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-13412069


----------



## cedar (24 April 2013)

Thank you! I'm not really dainty at 5'9 but he is a big lad at 18.1 lol. 

I use a mask to cover his muzzle when sunny. He gets really bad sunburn but found sun cream messy and it started to take the hair off  
Ha ha he's not clumsy. He knows his size tho and can get through most gates when he wants to! 

Darren his face is so distinctive but a pain to keep clean!


----------



## cedar (24 April 2013)

He's 18.1 clairblyth. Tho never had a stick on him. 
I'm 5'9 and this is me stood next to him. Think I'm stood a bit down hill tho


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 April 2013)

cedar said:



			He's 18.1 clairblyth. Tho never had a stick on him. 
I'm 5'9 and this is me stood next to him. Think I'm stood a bit down hill tho 





Click to expand...

He looks a proper powerhouse there!


----------



## cedar (24 April 2013)

He is definitely that Darren! He should be pulling a cart or plowing a field  but I have no clue about that so he can just be my very pampered riding horse


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 April 2013)

I took a mate out hacking with me one day at Kirsty's yard.  He was on a little grey Highland, while naturally I took my usual noble(!) steed....







Mel, topping up her tank:






Dave on Ozzie:





Ozzie has a HUGE crush on Mel - to the point where he'll even take Prince on if he attempts to get past on a ride!

As you can see, we had a nice day for it!






The ears say it all: "What the bloody hell is that?!"






Prince, off-roading:






Nearly home:






Mel






Prince - who never seems to stand still for a photo!






Two of my favourite things: Clydesdales and cats!





And yes, I did try putting them both in my car!!


----------



## ClaireBlyth (24 April 2013)

Wow Cedar, he looks really big! My boy is 17.1h and I'm 5ft 10" he is really big in the chest & has a huge cresty neck from his stallion days.

Can I ask all the Clydie owners/loaners & shares where you get your bridles from & what size, as I need a new one but obviously having sizing issues!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (24 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			AH, I always put sunscreen on my Clydie, Thunder. He wasn't too fond of me slathering the cream on his muzzle, but if I had a carrot in one hand, he'd grudgingly let me do it.

Are you in Africa? Or did I get that from another poster?
		
Click to expand...


Hi RutlandH20 - I am indeed in Africa (South); this is why I'm wondering about the sunscreen.  It's hard to find a purebred Clydie here.  Recently my non-riding hubby nonchalantly mentioned, sort of in the same tone as one would say "Well, I'm off to clean my teeth" that he wouldn't mind a Clydesdale.   So of course I'm trying to find one before he changes his mind; because once I have the creature in my possession, it will take years of schooling up before I can trust it to carry the beloved spouse   Yes, I know, it's a wicked plot! 

As a child I was always told to avoid buying horses with a "pink mouth", because of the sun.  Our paddocks always provide plenty of shade and shelter, but the sun can be quite intense. With sunscreen and some ingenuity I don't think the problem is insurmountable 

PS So much eye candy on here tonight, thanks to everyone who is so generously sharing!


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			Wow Cedar, he looks really big! My boy is 17.1h and I'm 5ft 10" he is really big in the chest & has a huge cresty neck from his stallion days.

Can I ask all the Clydie owners/loaners & shares where you get your bridles from & what size, as I need a new one but obviously having sizing issues!
		
Click to expand...

There's usually adverts in Heavy Horse World magazine, but I haven't got a recent issue to hand just now.

However, try giving Annie Rose a call at Cumbrian Heavy Horses, and she might be able to help.


----------



## RutlandH2O (24 April 2013)

AH, I know I should go and look this up on the internet, but what is your latitude? If you have shade your horses will seek it out in very sunny, hot weather. My black Shires always use their field shelters in summer (mostly to get away from the flies). Thunder was very pale, especially in the summer, but he used the shelters as much as his black mates. I have one Shire with a pink muzzle, and I always apply sunscreen in summer. All the others have black muzzles and never have sun problems.

Are you close to making a Clydie decision? Have you contacted breeders yet? All very exciting!


----------



## cedar (25 April 2013)

Phantoms show bridle was got from heritage saddlery. They are on eBay. THey do an xxl bridle which fits even his big head perfectly  not to expensive either.


----------



## ClaireBlyth (25 April 2013)

Thanks Cedar, I will have a look.

It's so cool to see this thread still running, but we could always do with more piccies!!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (25 April 2013)

I've not quite exhausted my supply of photos!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (25 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			An interesting fact for you:

George Watson was the last man to be hanged in Scotland for horse-theft.  The horse he stole was a Clydesdale!  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-13412069

Click to expand...

Thank Heavens the death penalty is a thing of the past in most civilised countries because I can tell you that I am sorely tempted by the pics I'm seeing here. 

I'm busy packing to move right across the country next week; for each 6 boxes I pack, I allow myself a quick catch-up on the Clydie thread.
So a BIGTHANK YOU  to all the Clydie clan for helping me get through the soul-crushing tedium of packing


----------



## Tayto (25 April 2013)

I have recently bought a Clydesdale x cob and she has what looks like really bad dandruff in her feathers. It's not on the skin just big clumps of white think dandruff like stuff. The vet said it was nothing to worry about and just to comb it out. Does anyone else experience this with their feathery horses and if so how do you treat it?


----------



## Ancient Hacker (25 April 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			AH, I know I should go and look this up on the internet, but what is your latitude? If you have shade your horses will seek it out in very sunny, hot weather. My black Shires always use their field shelters in summer (mostly to get away from the flies). Thunder was very pale, especially in the summer, but he used the shelters as much as his black mates. I have one Shire with a pink muzzle, and I always apply sunscreen in summer. All the others have black muzzles and never have sun problems.

Are you close to making a Clydie decision? Have you contacted breeders yet? All very exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Hi RutlandH20, we're moving next week to the other side of the country, so we'll be near Cape Town. I don't know the latitude either but there are one or two very good Clydesdale breeders. 

Hopefully when faced with a choice I'll get one with not too much "pink". That being said, living as I currently do in African Horse Sickness territory, I'm not averse to sloshing creams and potions on horses at all hours, to keep insects away. I am considering looking at some x-bred clydies too - inspired by this thread which has shown me such incredible variety.

I've never had a "heavy" horse so this is new territory for me. I'm used to TB types and I'm terribly excited at venturing forth and adding something entirely different to the herd - though technically the Clydesdale will be for my husband. You can see where this is going, can't you! TWO Clydie types


----------



## Ancient Hacker (25 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			I've not quite exhausted my supply of photos! 

Click to expand...

Best news I've had all day


----------



## DarenCogdon (25 April 2013)

Lisa_Reid said:



			I have recently bought a Clydesdale x cob and she has what looks like really bad dandruff in her feathers. It's not on the skin just big clumps of white think dandruff like stuff. The vet said it was nothing to worry about and just to comb it out. Does anyone else experience this with their feathery horses and if so how do you treat it?
		
Click to expand...

There's a couple of good Facebook groups who could help you out here if you don't get the answer you need.


----------



## DarenCogdon (25 April 2013)

For a little while this year, I was helping to look after a fairly neglected Clydesdale mare called Cherry.  I'm not entirely sure why or how she ended up the way she was, but she didn't look too brilliant.  Thankfully, before she moved to a new yard, she was starting to look a damn sight better than she had.  She was a lovely, sweet wee horse, and I hope whoever has her now takes good care of her.

I'll not post all the photos of her, as she was in a hell of a state, but I will post the better ones....

(Excuse the quality of some photos - crap mobile plus freezing cold temperatures!)

First time I met her:












Itchy bum!






Out in the wild:


















I quickly got attached to the wee horse (and I do mean "wee" - 16.2 isn't what I'd call big for a Clydie!), and who could blame me!






"Hand over the mints, ******-lugs!"












One thing that always seems to grab me about a Clydesdale is this:











"Bye, uncle Daz!"






Anyway, wherever she is now, I hope she has a good life.  She deserves it.


----------



## DarenCogdon (25 April 2013)

Back when I had not long started mucking about with horses (and when I still had hair!) I bumped into this lad at the Royal Highland Show.  He seemed a bit fed up, with lots of screaming kids disturbing him, so I went over to see him and give him a fuss.

Well, did the big man not put his head against me and practically fall asleep?!

His name is Jamie, owned by George and Ruth Skinner (who I hope still have him!), and at the time he was only 4 years old and standing about 17.2hh.  







And here he is again, a couple of years later:


----------



## DarenCogdon (25 April 2013)

Another year at the Highland (I think it might have been the year after I met Jamie), I bumped into this stunning creature:






Now, at the time, I was starting to work on a novel about a boy who owned a similarly-coloured horse, so naturally I HAD to get some pics of her!











I later found out her name was Kate, and the first time I saw her she had a foal at foot (although strangely the photos are not on Facebook!).  

Here she is, obviously knackered from a whole day of looking gorgeous!






Excuse the strange angle of the photos - she had fallen asleep on my ARM!











But she managed to wake up later on!!






There's a funny postscript to these photos, though.  One day, I logged onto Facebook to do the usual first thing in the morning, and I had a friend request from a chap in Ireland.  So, I duly added him (not thinking of any significance at the time), and then I noticed he'd like all the photos I'd taken of her.  Because he OWNED her!  He'd bought her a couple of years ago and she is now living (pampered!) in Ireland, and has recently had another foal!


----------



## cedar (25 April 2013)

Stunning bunch  are you going to the royal highland this year Darren?


----------



## Ancient Hacker (25 April 2013)

cedar said:



			Stunning bunch  are you going to the royal highland this year Darren?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Cedar, Daren has commitments in Cape Town  He and his horses have a "forever home" with me  

Failing that, I thing it's time I made a plan to come to the Royal Highland next year if there is to be some Clydesdale glory to admire.


----------



## cedar (25 April 2013)

Ha ha can I come aswell ancient hacker


----------



## Ancient Hacker (25 April 2013)

cedar said:



			Ha ha can I come aswell ancient hacker 

Click to expand...

Of course! The only criterion is that you must be accompanied by Clydie-type handsomeness, to qualify for a "forever home". I should warn you though that South African weather is not quite as perfect as we like people to think. In truth, I've seen better weather in North Wales, quite a lot!


----------



## cedar (25 April 2013)

If phantom has plenty of food he would definitely go!! Food and cuddles and he is a happy boy lol


----------



## Ancient Hacker (25 April 2013)

cedar said:



			If phantom has plenty of food he would definitely go!! Food and cuddles and he is a happy boy lol
		
Click to expand...

Send him over as the advance party to check out the local conditions  ooooh to have that face of his looking out of my stables every day would be heaven. He really is a stunner, so distinctive. And well-named indeed. I am truly envious.


----------



## cedar (25 April 2013)

Lol. He would prob go quite happily  tho I have to say he doesn't realise he's a heavy. Thinks he's a race horse most of the time ( I don't have the heart to tell him he's not). Named after phantom of the opera as you may have guessed. It does get shorted to the unfortunate name of fanny tho! Or mr p if I'm being polite


----------



## ClaireBlyth (25 April 2013)

Hi Lisa,

From what you describe, it sounds like feather mites, which most heavies suffer from.

I treat my boy with a twice yearly injection of dectomax which kills them & the eggs that they lay and it's also a wormer.  I know some people use Frontline spray but I never have.  I also use pig oil & sulphur on the legs which helps and also keeps the feathers in good condition.  If using the pig oil & sulphur, I would patch test first as some horses react to the sulphur.

Just a word of caution, left untreated it can be really uncomfortable for the horse.  Before my boy was rescued by his previous owner he was just left and he ended up with a massive infection, cracked heels and his feather being stuck in the puss in his heels.  The vet said that the infection was so bad that it he hadn't had been treated when they did, he would have to have been pts.


----------



## Tayto (25 April 2013)

Hi Claire,

She was treated for mites before I bought her. I got my vet up to check they had cleared up and she was happy that the mites were gone - the vet said it was just a build up and I should try to moisten it and comb it out. I am just weary of putting anything on that might make it worse so wondered if anyone had any suggestions.  I have the vet coming tomorrow for her vaccinations so will get her to have another look.

Thank for your reply


----------



## ClaireBlyth (25 April 2013)

Hi Lisa,

You need to pick off the white dandruff as that is the mites.  Treatment won't make it any worse.  Where is the dandruff, is it behind the knees as that it a typical place that they infest?  If you don't do anything it will get worse and you will eventually see black scabs and sores from the horse rubbing/biting and then it can be quite uncomfortable.


----------



## ClaireBlyth (25 April 2013)

Lisa I forgot to add, when was your horse treated and what with?  I know with Dectomax you have to have two lots of injections twice a year, four weeks apart.  The first injection kills the mites and the second prevents and kills the eggs from hatching that the first lot laid.  Chances are if your horse only had one lot of treatment, the eggs have hatched and there is infestation again - sorry!


----------



## nostromo70 (25 April 2013)

Jack, my handsome boy (well in my eyes) Not a full clydesdale (Clydesdale x Welsh D) but still a heavy.










Looking a bit porky.









Look how fluffy my feathers are, i think i can fly.









Christmas time


----------



## Ancient Hacker (26 April 2013)

Nostromo, Jack is a very handsome chap - my kind of Clydie-x because I wouldn't need an extension ladder for hopping on his back. He looks a real sweetie too, a good combination in the breeding. He certainly got his share of feathers, really good looking. I continue to  do  (the green grin of happy envy!)


----------



## DarenCogdon (26 April 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Sorry, Cedar, Daren has commitments in Cape Town  He and his horses have a "forever home" with me  

Failing that, I thing it's time I made a plan to come to the Royal Highland next year if there is to be some Clydesdale glory to admire.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, I'll be on the next plane over! 

Yeah, I'm hoping to get over to the RHS this year - I didn't make it last year on account of not wanting to be towed out of the muddy car park!

That is, of course, if my Hunter and Lass duties don't stop me!


----------



## DarenCogdon (26 April 2013)

Yes, put me down for a Jack as well!


----------



## DarenCogdon (26 April 2013)

I took a trip with Bracken's owner once to go and see his breeder - and, of course, to see some of his youngsters!  And he had a few for us to look at!


----------



## giddyupalfie (26 April 2013)

Ooooh my lordy, those baby Clydies are to die for!!! The first couple of pics really stole my heart 

This my boy, Alfie. He's a 2yo Clyde x Welsh D and has a heart of gold. I couldn't be without him and can't wait for our adventures together to really begin once we can go out and about when he is backed. This photo has pride of place in my house, every time I look at his not-so-little face my heart literally melts. Love him loads


----------



## ClaireBlyth (26 April 2013)

Darren, those wee ones are adorable!


----------



## DarenCogdon (26 April 2013)

Alfie looks a nice wee sort


----------



## DarenCogdon (26 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			Darren, those wee ones are adorable!
		
Click to expand...

I have more....


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (26 April 2013)

I don't own or ride a Clydie but this one took my fancy a lot. Photo taken at the Lonach Games, in Strathdon Aberdeenshire. the men all come over the hills in Highland dress and this is the only horse bringing up the rear. It is the most atmospheric Games (and you get to see Billy Connolly and his Hollywood pals too)


----------



## Tayto (26 April 2013)

Thanks Claire, I will get the vet to check her out tonight


----------



## DarenCogdon (26 April 2013)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how cute...??


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			On a scale of 1 to 10, how cute...??






Click to expand...

Oh my, it's a 10, I will pay the postage, please send first class.


----------



## DarenCogdon (26 April 2013)

Apparently that was the closest anyone had been to that wee guy in the ten days since he'd been born.  I sat on the ground beside his mum and looked down to pretend I was fiddling with my camera.  When I thought he'd come a bit closer, I flicked the camera switch on, turned it to face him and simply clicked and hoped for the best!


----------



## Coblover63 (26 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			On a scale of 1 to 10, how cute...??






Click to expand...

Well just HOW adorable is THAT wee little one!!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (26 April 2013)

Come on now, play fair - you CAN'T be posting pics of Clydie foals, it's just too much for me.  The cuteness factor is immeasurable! We're now progressing to the stage of an irrefutable need for 2 Clydies to ride, and a foal to pamper. 
This is dangerous territory! 
(thanks all for the sweetest eye candy!)


----------



## ClaireBlyth (26 April 2013)

OMG Darren, he is so, so sweet! Have you got anymore?


----------



## DarenCogdon (27 April 2013)

Somewhere in the vaults, aye...


----------



## Ancient Hacker (27 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Somewhere in the vaults, aye... 

Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'd hoped our DarenCogdon was down in the vaults in serving the best interests of this thread. More likely down the pub, perhaps 
So all the Clydie fans find ourselves waiting for some kind soul to pop by with some appropriate pics to keep our spirits up...


----------



## DarenCogdon (27 April 2013)

Yes, I was down the pub, but I assure you it was a necessity as part of my Penicuik Hunter duties.... 

Anyway, back to the Clydesdales!  These were taken at an open evening at a Clydie breeder's yard in the Borders....

4wk-old filly:












Filly's mum:












Another mare:






My little filly friend again!






Sovereign












I like big butts and I cannot lie:






Lined up for the mock show that they do each year:






Ridden demo Clydesdale:






Chestnut mare, anyone?






And there's still more to come...!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (28 April 2013)

DarenCogdon, I just DON'T know how you manage to meet all these beautiful animals and get pics of them. I am extraordinarily envious.  Of course I don't have to scrub mud out of their feathers etc and toil to get them looking so magnificent.  As a matter of interest, how on earth does everyone keep their feathers looking so fab? Sovereign looks like he's been to the salon for his.


----------



## DarenCogdon (28 April 2013)

When I helped out at the local RDA a few years back, there was a Shire x Appaloosa that I worked with (yes, there are photos!  ).  When we did a show, it basically involved lots of warm water and plenty of soap for his feather!!  

Although one of the breeders showing their Clydies at the Highland Show swore by good old Fairy washing up liquid...!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (28 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			When I helped out at the local RDA a few years back, there was a Shire x Appaloosa that I worked with (yes, there are photos!  ).  When we did a show, it basically involved lots of warm water and plenty of soap for his feather!!  

Although one of the breeders showing their Clydies at the Highland Show swore by good old Fairy washing up liquid...!
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see photos of the Shire X Appy please


----------



## DarenCogdon (28 April 2013)

Anyhoo...

A few from the RHS from a couple of years back.  One of the things I love about Clydesdales is the sheer variety of markings and colours they come in!





































My mum and stepdad getting in on the Clydie fun!






And some Clydie cuddles for me!






A baby hairy monster!






And finally, an old friend...!


----------



## DarenCogdon (28 April 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Would love to see photos of the Shire X Appy please 

Click to expand...

Ask and ye shall receive!  Here's Acey-boy....





































This has always been my favourite photo of him:






For some strange reason, I've no photos of me riding the big arse!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (28 April 2013)

Meet Jacob, my OH's very loved clydie x who is now on loan to a friend















Decided to have a go at some heavy show hunter stuff..

OK now dont take any cr*p from him..







so far, so good..









FFS Jacob....OH managed to stay on 








Sweeet...says Jacob- this is much more fun














Escapologist- WTF/HOW did he get there???







His collateral ligament went in his off fore, he had £8500 spent on him with the vet inc MRI/arthroscopy/IRAP and after a year off the vet said bring him back to work...Jacob was NOT impressed..





















i adored hunting him- the biggest hedge would feel like a trotting pole on him







Love this picture


----------



## ClaireBlyth (28 April 2013)

Work darkly dd,

That made me laugh! What a mischievous horse, although he's a stunner.


----------



## RutlandH2O (28 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Ask and ye shall receive!  Here's Acey-boy....





































This has always been my favourite photo of him:






For some strange reason, I've no photos of me riding the big arse!
		
Click to expand...



Oh, wow...I LOVE him!!!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (28 April 2013)

He's a good sort, is Ace.  He was a logging horse before he found a new role as an RDA ride.  I did have a large falling out with him after he binned me spectacularly in the middle of a field once, but I forgave the big sod eventually.  

He's a nice big lump.  Haven't seen him in ages!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (29 April 2013)

Dex and Daren - thank you for all the uplifting pics! I've probably mentioned before that I'm packing to move across the country, horses and all, so all the inspirational pics are really helping me along with the most tedious task!

Every time I have a break from packing I have a quick look-in and the Clydie  pics remind me that I'm moving to an area where there are at least one or two Clydie breeders. So thanks for cheering me onwards towards getting this move over... and starting hunting for a Clydie or two.  Husband has been told I'm not unpacking any domestic items (you know, silly thinks like kitchen equipment, cutlery etc) at the new farm until I've found my Clydesdales. And I bloody well mean it!!   It's my absolute priority!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 April 2013)

Here is a half bred, clipped out and in training, Rio Olympics anyone !  She looks somewhat unimpressed.


----------



## Spanglesdad (29 April 2013)

Hi Daren & friends, I'm also a Clydesdale fanatic, this is Mandy (spangles!)
who is a non stop eating machine!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (29 April 2013)

There's no pic!


----------



## Spanglesdad (29 April 2013)

Having an IT crisis!


----------



## Spanglesdad (29 April 2013)

Finally!!


----------



## Spanglesdad (29 April 2013)

One more


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (29 April 2013)

OH rode a stunning shire x at Limpopo horse safaris. Apparently there is a shire stallion in SA in the non AHS area


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 April 2013)

Spanglesdad said:








Finally!!
		
Click to expand...

I love this picture.  OH has just commented I look very similar first thing in the morning !  Size and hair do.  He wants to watch it !


----------



## Emilieu (29 April 2013)

Spanglesdad said:








Finally!!
		
Click to expand...

Worth the wait  what a cutie!

I'll need to stop coming on this thread, my poor TB is going to find himself with hair extensions on his knees...


----------



## DarenCogdon (29 April 2013)

Spanglesdad said:








Finally!!
		
Click to expand...

That's a great pic!


----------



## DarenCogdon (29 April 2013)

A few from the Royal Highland Show, 2011...























































Finally, I bought a copy of this from Angela Davidson's stand that year.  Great piece of work:


----------



## Spanglesdad (29 April 2013)

That's some fantastic pics, I could look at Clydesdale's all day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2prAccclXs

Check out the latest 2013 Budweiser Super Bowl Ad  The Clydesdales: "Brotherhood"


----------



## DarenCogdon (29 April 2013)

Love that advert - makes me well up every time!


----------



## DarenCogdon (29 April 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Ask and ye shall receive!  Here's Acey-boy....





































This has always been my favourite photo of him:






For some strange reason, I've no photos of me riding the big arse!
		
Click to expand...

Well, funnily enough, I DID see the big sod today!

I was out on another practice hack (prepping for the Currie ride-out on Saturday) when we went through the RDA yard.  There appeared to be someone in the stables, but I had no idea who until Ace's big dopey head poked out from the side of the barn!  He even gave me a short whinny as he saw me go by on Monarch (16.2hh grey Irish Draft).


----------



## Ancient Hacker (29 April 2013)

DarenCogdon, Acey-boy was telling you he's had enough of the weather up there and he's moving to Africa, SOONEST.

This thread has made me wonder if I shouldn't look at importing a Clydesdale. I think there's only one breeder left here and it means a long wait. I prefer instant gratification, though I suppose it would take a bit if time to get paperwork, and have the beast brought out.

I know horses get flown routinely all over the world, but I have this picture in my mind of  aherd of Clydies being shepherded up the ramp of one of those huge Russian cargo planes  Well, a girl can dream!

And Darkly_Dreaming-Dex ... yes, there are a couple of shire-Xs around but again, hard to get your hands on.  But gorgeous when you do find them. Was OH on a horse-related trip to Limpopo (if I may ask)?


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

You could look into, I suppose.  No harm in trying.


----------



## Tayto (30 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			Hi Lisa,

From what you describe, it sounds like feather mites, which most heavies suffer from.

I treat my boy with a twice yearly injection of dectomax which kills them & the eggs that they lay and it's also a wormer.  I know some people use Frontline spray but I never have.  I also use pig oil & sulphur on the legs which helps and also keeps the feathers in good condition.  If using the pig oil & sulphur, I would patch test first as some horses react to the sulphur.

Just a word of caution, left untreated it can be really uncomfortable for the horse.  Before my boy was rescued by his previous owner he was just left and he ended up with a massive infection, cracked heels and his feather being stuck in the puss in his heels.  The vet said that the infection was so bad that it he hadn't had been treated when they did, he would have to have been pts.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Claire, 

Just wanted to give you an update on Tash's legs. The vet was out the other night and she confirmed there was no mites - she did say what it was but I cant remember the name of it now  anyways - she gave me some hydrocortisone to apply daily and she said that it should clear up in no time but it would probably reoccur. She said to watch how much I am using pig oil as it can block the pores and make it worse - I am only applying twice a month at the mo to try and keep condition in her feathers so she said that would be ok. Thanks for your advice - will keep an eye out for mites in the future


----------



## Tayto (30 April 2013)

HOPE THESE WORK!


----------



## Tayto (30 April 2013)

Ok guys - need some help here!

How do you upload photos?  I have loaded them onto photobucket then pasted the URL into the "insert image" box but they dont work


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

Simply copy the URL link and type 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  It should work then.


----------



## Beausmate (30 April 2013)

Lisa_Reid said:



			Hi Claire, 

Just wanted to give you an update on Tash's legs. The vet was out the other night and she confirmed there was no mites - she did say what it was but I cant remember the name of it now  anyways - she gave me some hydrocortisone to apply daily and she said that it should clear up in no time but it would probably reoccur. She said to watch how much I am using pig oil as it can block the pores and make it worse - I am only applying twice a month at the mo to try and keep condition in her feathers so she said that would be ok. Thanks for your advice - will keep an eye out for mites in the future 

Click to expand...

Sounds like mallenders/sallenders.  My cob has this, we did treat him for mites, just in case but deffo mallenders.  It's a pain.  I use skincure on the cracked bits and E45 on the scaly bits behind his knees.  I check his legs every day, if I miss a scabby bit it gets worse very fast.  There's no cure, you just have to keep on top of it.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (30 April 2013)

Limpopo horse safari was our honeymoon destination in Botswana. OH rode Twist the half shire and absolutely loved him.


----------



## cob&onion (30 April 2013)

My mum has a clydesdale x  - not sure what he is crossed with, he has the white splash patch under his belly  big stocky boy standing at 15.3hh.

I haven't got any pics of him at the moment but will get a few when i next visit


----------



## ClaireBlyth (30 April 2013)

Hi Lisa, 

I'm pleased for you that it's not mites, but what a pain for you both!   Fingers crossed for a quick cure.


----------



## ClaireBlyth (30 April 2013)

Just because it's a sunny day & my boys sping coat looks lush.


----------



## Spanglesdad (30 April 2013)

Lisa_Reid said:



			Ok guys - need some help here!

How do you upload photos?  I have loaded them onto photobucket then pasted the URL into the "insert image" box but they dont work 

Click to expand...

 I also had problems using Photobucket. I then used the forum's album page and that seemed to work OK.
This is what I did:
Click on  *User CP *(top left of page), then click on *Pictures & a lbums *(under Networking), Click on *Add album*
You can then add a title for your pics album, then click on *Submit* next click *upload pics* add your pics from the browse buttons, then click *Upload* Now the trick is to wait a bit, for the pics to upload on to the page.
When they have up loaded, click on each picture to give the two URL addresses to put in the "insert image" box. Hope this helps Lisa


----------



## Tayto (30 April 2013)

Apologies in advance if this doesnt work - I am sure you are sick of seeing my posts trying to upload pics haha!


----------



## Tayto (30 April 2013)




----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			Just because it's a sunny day & my boys sping coat looks lush.


















Click to expand...

My postal address is...


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

Lisa_Reid said:



			Apologies in advance if this doesnt work - I am sure you are sick of seeing my posts trying to upload pics haha!






Click to expand...

YAY!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

A couple of years ago, a friend and I were out trying to find a farmyard in seemingly the middle of nowhere, and as we were driving down a road, I just so happened to look off to my right and saw something distinctly Clydie-like in a field! 

Naturally, my interest was peaked, but we went off to find the farm instead.  On the way back, however...!


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

And how about this...??







This is made from leather, and came all the way from TURKEY!!

(And I actually have a T-shirt with the original artwork on it, too!)


----------



## ClaireBlyth (30 April 2013)

Lisa, your horse looks lovely. I'm so glad your photos finally worked.

Darren, where do you live as you have a knack to spotting & finding all of these hairy beasts?


----------



## Ancient Hacker (30 April 2013)

LisaRead - fab pics! Nice you've joined the many tormentors here, showing me the most glorious Clydies!  The strangest thing is that I've always been very much a TB person, but this thread has grabbed me by the throat and set me off on a Clydie hunt.  Slim pickings here in S Africa, though, with only one or two breeders that I can find. 

DarenCogdon, I hereby declare you chief tempter! It's so good to see someone so madly in love with the breed - not surprising, since you seem to find the most beautiful ones.  Oh and the foal! just so handsome.

A BIG thank you for all the Clydesdale fans keeping this thread so wonderful! It's really spreading the Clydie-love. I fear it is going to result in quite a few people getting out their chequebooks and buying some glorious hairy beasties!


----------



## ClaireBlyth (30 April 2013)

This is my friends boy Fergus &  his rather smaller friends!


----------



## Angus' yard (30 April 2013)

So very much enjoying this thread.  Thank you everyone who have posted these gorgeous photos.  Such beauties!


----------



## Tayto (30 April 2013)

I am loving this thread! It is so nice to have a positive thread instead of people and their horror stories of falling off, or buying a nightmare horse haha! Keep the lovely pics coming folks


----------



## Ancient Hacker (30 April 2013)

*ClaireBlyth* Fergus and Friends is a brilliant pic - I can't tell if those are miniatures or shetties with the Fantastic Fergus.  I think they all look brilliant together; I'm assuming they all get along fine together? I'd be scared a Clydies would step on the little ones by mistake, but obviously they don't! Do they hare around the fields together? How do they behave when they share a paddock?


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

Claire, I live near Edinburgh.  There are at least two Clydesdale breeders within 50mi of me - Tom Tennant in the Borders, and Ronnie Black (Collessie) in Fife.  It was from Collessie that Martin Clunes got his two Clydies from a couple of years back (and I must have just missed him at the Highland Show that year!)

And I've lost count of how many Clydesdales I've ridden, never mind met, over the years!


----------



## ClaireBlyth (30 April 2013)

I agree Lisa!

Ancient Hacker they are indeed shetties apart from the youngster Bruce on the right, who is Clydie X.  The shetties are in their late twenties/early thirties so don't really join around, although they are escape artists & food thiefs!  I think they all get on ok now, although Bruce has been put in his place a fair few times whilst learning the pecking order.

Darren I am so jealous!


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

Some more from the vaults - this time from the Borders Union Show in 2010.


----------



## DressageCob (30 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			This is my friends boy Fergus &  his rather smaller friends!






Click to expand...

Gorgeous "family" portrait


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

Somehow forgot to post this one from the same event!


----------



## RutlandH2O (30 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			This is my friends boy Fergus &  his rather smaller friends!






Click to expand...

What a wonderful photo!!! I love Fergus...he reminds me of my late Clydie, Thunder, when he was much younger.


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

ClaireBlyth said:



			This is my friends boy Fergus &  his rather smaller friends!






Click to expand...

Brilliant pic - and Fergus is such a great name for a Clydie! 

I like the wee Clydie-X, too!


----------



## DarenCogdon (30 April 2013)

If anyone ever tells you a Clydesdale can't jump....






(Old pic I've had lying around for years!)

And here's yours truly having a go (not very successfully!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlN1FzyPNYc&feature=share&list=UUzlP5zD9fVPzH1OngP5QOHw


----------



## Ancient Hacker (30 April 2013)

Lisa_Reid said:



			I am loving this thread! It is so nice to have a positive thread instead of people and their horror stories of falling off, or buying a nightmare horse haha! Keep the lovely pics coming folks 

Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly, but I fear that this is going to become a very expensive thread for me   My mind is set on a pair of Clydesdales! It was only last week that there was ONE Clydie being contemplated, for my hubby. I blame DarenCogdon, mainly, for the imminently parlous state of my finances


----------



## DarenCogdon (1 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I blame DarenCogdon, mainly, for the imminently parlous state of my finances 

Click to expand...

Not me!  I have absolutely nothing to do with it...


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (1 May 2013)

This thread has made OH all broody 

For a Clydie foal


----------



## tessybear (1 May 2013)

phew !! just caught up with all of this  

What a lovely thread i love the breed such a strong magnificant but sweet hearted breed   

Our recent foal has had a few suggestions of Clydesdale cross Cob she was a bogof so sire unknown !! If it's okay can i post a picture and see if any of you clydie owners agree or not ? we are totally unsure apart from her being very leggy, chuncky and bum high at 1 week old


----------



## Spanglesdad (1 May 2013)

Expensive is not the word! Every thing is XXXXXXXL including shoes!!!!!

But well worth it


----------



## Spanglesdad (1 May 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Claire, I live near Edinburgh.  There are at least two Clydesdale breeders within 50mi of me - Tom Tennant in the Borders, and Ronnie Black (Collessie) in Fife.  It was from Collessie that Martin Clunes got his two Clydies from a couple of years back (and I must have just missed him at the Highland Show that year!)

And I've lost count of how many Clydesdales I've ridden, never mind met, over the years! 

Click to expand...

Spangle's real dad is Collessie cut, big big lad


----------



## Ancient Hacker (1 May 2013)

Please keep the gorgeousness coming! *Spanglesdad* has been delightfully frank.... "Expensive is not the word" etc.
With all the hugeness, what size stables do these goliaths need?


----------



## ClaireBlyth (1 May 2013)

Yep, keep the piccies coming.

I agree that they cost the earth. Over the winter my boy was eating 3 or 4 big round bales of hay a month plus copious amounts of hard feed.  His shoes aren't too bad in comparison to others (£125) for a full set, but wormers, vacs etc is all double and of course there is the pig oil & sulphur costs & 4 Dectomax jabs a year.

Tack hasn't been too bad for us as my saddle fitter sourced & fitted a med wide saddle, girths can be difficult to come by and I'm still looking for a nice leather bridle, which I think I've now found thanks to recommendations on here.  It didn't cross my mind when I first got Robbie that reins need to be 66" each to accommodate the Clydie neck and head collars are 2XXL & need a 10ft lead rope to stop the big beasts catching your feet.

AH my boy is in a 15x15 and has plenty of room to move around although he doesn't actually lay down.


----------



## cedar (1 May 2013)

Phantoms also by collessie cut above spanglesdad


----------



## HashRouge (1 May 2013)

Gorgeous photos everyone, all these horses are stunning!! And well done OP for starting such a lovely thread


----------



## DarenCogdon (1 May 2013)

Y'know, I think I STILL have some more photos that I haven't put up yet....


----------



## DarenCogdon (1 May 2013)

An evening with heavy horses, 2011....

My old pal, Storm:






A small selection:




































Itchies!


----------



## DarenCogdon (1 May 2013)

And some more...



















Ridden demo horse:












Hanging out...






Sovereign


----------



## Ancient Hacker (1 May 2013)

Thank you DarenCogdon - I don't know how you do it, but please keep sharing the vault. That wee foal is irresistible.
I'm loving this thread; since I know so little about Clydies it's giving me a chance to see such a variety! 
Are you going to share more Clydie jumping vids too? I was impressed at your taking the jump at a canter, because in my head I couldn't imagine such a heavy horse would get the stride. Fabulous!


----------



## DarenCogdon (1 May 2013)

I'm glad you're not bored of the photos yet! 

These are ONLY the photos I have on Facebook, mind!  There's probably a thousand more on Photobucket...!!

I have a couple of videos of someone else jumping Bracken.  Will see if I can find them!

I also have some other clips of Clydesdales, if anyone wants to see them...?


----------



## DarenCogdon (1 May 2013)

Bracken jumping part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gU8a3tOIdc&feature=share&list=UUzlP5zD9fVPzH1OngP5QOHw

Part 2:
http://youtu.be/hUwE1Ny-rPw


----------



## Ancient Hacker (1 May 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			I'm glad you're not bored of the photos yet! 

These are ONLY the photos I have on Facebook, mind!  There's probably a thousand more on Photobucket...!!

I have a couple of videos of someone else jumping Bracken.  Will see if I can find them!

I also have some other clips of Clydesdales, if anyone wants to see them...?
		
Click to expand...

Why the question mark....you KNOW can't get enough of these pics!! And of course the other Clydesdale-devotees joining in is such a delight.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 May 2013)

Lovely pics, Daren.


----------



## Spanglesdad (2 May 2013)

Great pics Daren, it's lovely to see so many of them. I wonder how many of them could be related? Keep them coming


----------



## DarenCogdon (2 May 2013)

I shall post some more later...


----------



## Loberia (2 May 2013)

I LOVE clydesdale to bits! They are sweet (OK, massive, but sweet!)


----------



## DarenCogdon (2 May 2013)

One more for the time being...


----------



## DarenCogdon (2 May 2013)

A video clip - Sovereign has itchies!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNb7nSn7DIw&feature=share&list=UUzlP5zD9fVPzH1OngP5QOHw


----------



## Ancient Hacker (3 May 2013)

Daren, that lip-twitching is absolutely classic. Sovereign is beautiful - am i dreaming or is he a well-known sire? Forgive me if I'm confused... aside of being tired, I'm trying to work out who's producing the most gorgeous Clydesdales in Scotland - for my own nefarious and bank-busting purposes!


----------



## DarenCogdon (3 May 2013)

I dunno about well known, but his owner might be, especially seeing as he was the president of the Clydesdale Horse Society for a while!  He's been in the Clydesdale business for years (I've seen a photo of him with a Clydie when he was still a kid!), yet strangely he's never wanted to ride one!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (3 May 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			I dunno about well known, but his owner might be, especially seeing as he was the president of the Clydesdale Horse Society for a while!  He's been in the Clydesdale business for years (I've seen a photo of him with a Clydie when he was still a kid!), yet strangely he's never wanted to ride one!
		
Click to expand...

Daren, Sovereign's well-known on this thread, maybe!   The truth is I've been trawling the web like a creature possessed trying to look at the various breeders, and breeding-lines etc.  My problem is that being a TB owner it's easy to find the breeding-lines (in my view all the best ones trace back to Northern Dancer) but Clydies are a whole different world for me.

What started off as a minor diversion to find a quiet Clydesdale for my husband to ride has somehow evolved into an international mission to get, well, more than one. And if I'm going to the bother (and scary expense) of importing I'd better do my homework as I know nothing about the breed at all.

My husband says "DarenCogdon I'll have you guts for garters"
He's secretly delighted because he wants to ride, thinks my ex-racers are terrifying, and labours under some misapprehensions (all Clydesdales  are bombproof angels...)

Clydielovers, please feel free to throw ideas, advice etc in my general direction.  I LOVE this thread!


----------



## babymare (3 May 2013)

Having just read all posts i have to admit im a fan now but tut tut hovis's mum. i saw your comment.tut tut what would the gorgeous superstar hovis say if he read that. his poor ego  lol


----------



## DarenCogdon (3 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Daren, Sovereign's well-known on this thread, maybe!   The truth is I've been trawling the web like a creature possessed trying to look at the various breeders, and breeding-lines etc.  My problem is that being a TB owner it's easy to find the breeding-lines (in my view all the best ones trace back to Northern Dancer) but Clydies are a whole different world for me.

What started off as a minor diversion to find a quiet Clydesdale for my husband to ride has somehow evolved into an international mission to get, well, more than one. And if I'm going to the bother (and scary expense) of importing I'd better do my homework as I know nothing about the breed at all.

My husband says "DarenCogdon I'll have you guts for garters"
He's secretly delighted because he wants to ride, thinks my ex-racers are terrifying, and labours under some misapprehensions (all Clydesdales  are bombproof angels...)

Clydielovers, please feel free to throw ideas, advice etc in my general direction.  I LOVE this thread!
		
Click to expand...

You can pick up many of the stud books fairly easily (though not sure about cheaply!) on eBay etc.  Google the Clydesdale Horse Society (if you don't have one in your neck of the woods, of course) and you should be able to get some more info, too.

If it helps, the guy who owns Sovereign and Storm has exported horses all over the place - including to Budweiser...!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (3 May 2013)

You've probably already seen this page, of course:

http://www.honystable.com/NEWS/savetheclydesdale.htm

Also, you never know, but you might be able to find one up for adoption...??


----------



## Ancient Hacker (5 May 2013)

DC, well-spotted for the "Save the Clydesdale" link.  The Nickweb Stud appears to have recently migrated and taken itself off to Canada, instead of remaining HERE where we need more Clydies.

Short of possibly breaking some rule or other, if anyone feels inclined to suggest UK breeders to me, I'd really welcome a pm. 

Meantime, any more pics lurking in any vaults? It's a cold and miserable Sunday in my neck of the woods, so I do need some cheering up!


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

I'll have a look for some more photos later - had a VERY busy Saturday (with an Irish Draft, not a Clydesdale, although I did SEE one!), and am spending today recovering! 

There's lots of good breeders in this part of the world.  Will find one of my magazines and send you a PM with their details.


----------



## RutlandH2O (5 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			DC, well-spotted for the "Save the Clydesdale" link.  The Nickweb Stud appears to have recently migrated and taken itself off to Canada, instead of remaining HERE where we need more Clydies.

Short of possibly breaking some rule or other, if anyone feels inclined to suggest UK breeders to me, I'd really welcome a pm. 

Meantime, any more pics lurking in any vaults? It's a cold and miserable Sunday in my neck of the woods, so I do need some cheering up!
		
Click to expand...

AH, are you familiar with the magazine 'The Clydesdale International & Shires Today?' It's published quarterly in Scotland, by John Zawadzki. Why not subscribe? The email address is clydehorses@yahoo.co.uk. The website is www.clydeshire.co.uk. You might be able to purchase some recent back issues. There's lots of photos, show reports, interviews with well-known breeders. It might very well feed your growing addiction!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (5 May 2013)

Daren and Rutland - thank you both! I did not know there were any mags dedicated to heavy horses; there's I think only one horse publication in the whole of South Africa. So I'm feeling a bit like a kid who's just discovered that there IS a candy store.

This is a shocking addiction developing here. I'm probably about to be diagnosed with some sort of obsessive disorder; all my life with TBs and never have I strayed! Now I shall not rest until I find my perfect Clydesdales. 

What has happened to me?   I started off wanting a nice old quiet plod for the husbeast, as I was perfectly contented with my adored TBs. It's this thread, it's wicked!


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

It's a condition known as Clyditis.  It's very infectious... 

Also, there are plenty of folks on Facebook who can help you with what you're looking for.  Look me up on Facebook and go from there... 

(One of my friends has a Clydesdale stallion that was retired, and found a second career as a show-jumper/cross-country/dressage horse!)


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

Also, try Heavy Horse World magazine.  

http://www.heavyhorseworld.co.uk/


----------



## Megibo (5 May 2013)

Lovely pics and beautiful horses.
Pleased to see slim heavy horses too.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (6 May 2013)

*DarenCogdon * Thanks for the heavy horse link - a great help.

I think *Adorablealice* and *Lucyad* have posted beautiful x-breeds earlier in the thread. There may be others I've missed.  I'd be interested to know who has cross bred Clydies, especially Clydesdale-TBs.  A cross with a TB might be a good transitional phase for me to get used to a heavier horse while I hunt for the dream Clydies  


One can never have too many horses, provided they're well cared for and well-loved.  Fortunately we're in the process of moving to a place with approximately 90 acres of paddocks. And as I will be "retired" I will have a lot of time to indulge in my horses rather than doing "real" work!


----------



## DarenCogdon (6 May 2013)

Shock, horror, I've ridden a couple of Clydesdale x TBs in my time, too! 

I've also ridden a Clydie x Dales pony, and have seen a Clydie x Anglo-Arab once!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (6 May 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Shock, horror, I've ridden a couple of Clydesdale x TBs in my time, too! 

I've also ridden a Clydie x Dales pony, and have seen a Clydie x Anglo-Arab once!
		
Click to expand...

Prove it, DarenCogdon  We need pics!! Seriously, I thought the Clydesdale x TB or other breed (I think there was a Welsh Section D x Clyde, maybe it was Dex's?) pics on this thread have shown some lovely blending of features. 

And OK I admit, I'm very short, about 5'3".  I'm not worried about the height of the horse, but the width of a big purebred Clydesdale will make me look and feel like an alien. It took me a lifetime to achieve a half-decent leg position as it is.  I'm used to "tall and slender" horse types... the closest I could get to being tall and slender myself, I suppose.

So where are the pics, DC?


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

Billy - 17hh Clydesdale x Thoroughbred gelding:







And here's yours truly riding Billy, just coming back from a hack around Macmerry (literally five minutes down the road from where I work)


----------



## Ancient Hacker (7 May 2013)

Thank you Daren! Lovely horse; I'd love to know how one cross-breeds to get the best out of both breeds. I've noticed that many studs make a big deal of the sire, and the dam barely gets a mention. Do you know if Billy's sire was a Clydie or a TB? (You can see I know absolutely nothing about genetics).

And you have horses like this 5 minutes from where you work? Have you ANY idea of how grossly unfair all of this is !


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Thank you Daren! Lovely horse; I'd love to know how one cross-breeds to get the best out of both breeds. I've noticed that many studs make a big deal of the sire, and the dam barely gets a mention. Do you know if Billy's sire was a Clydie or a TB? (You can see I know absolutely nothing about genetics).

And you have horses like this 5 minutes from where you work? Have you ANY idea of how grossly unfair all of this is !

Click to expand...

I haven't much of a clue about breeding either, so no good asking me!!

And yes, yes I do have some idea!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (7 May 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			I haven't much of a clue about breeding either, so no good asking me!!

And yes, yes I do have some idea! 

Click to expand...

Daren! All the gear and no idea? Bloody hell, I have considered you the oracle of all things Clydesdale based on the stunning pics you have shared   I think there's alchemy in breeding; part science, part art, and a dash of magic. Certainly we've all seen some unfortunate breeding here and there. Some breeders really get it "right" though, don't they! I've certainly only seen gorgeous results on this thread.


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

Hey, I have some ideas!  They're not always good ones, but I have them anyway! 

Anyway... here's the Clydie-x-Anglo-Arab I mentioned...













She was a lovely wee mare, but I don't know what happened to her.


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

And here's my mate Ross's horse, Euro.  4yo, 18hh, Clydesdale x Irish Draft.

























I'm still trying to track down the photos of the Clydie x Dales....


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

This pretty wee mare was a Clydesdale-X of some description that I went to have a look at with a view to sharing:







As was this one:







And this one:













BG was a nice wee mare - I'd only sat on her once before I went off on a short hack by myself with her!


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

Now, this wee guy intrigues me.  His name's Ryan, and I rode him twice at Peebles Hydro stables.  He's definitely got Clydesdale in him, but I'm not sure whether he was full or crossed.  He was TINY - less than 16hh - but he was the biggest horse they had!







This is me riding him the second time.  I'm fairly sure we went for a gallop on this occasion!






The first time I rode him, we went up the hill in a blizzard!  Yet, once we turned around at the halfway mark, the snow stopped and we had the loveliest leisurely walk down the hill in almost total silence, save for his muffled footfalls in the snow and the odd bird chirping!


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

Aha!  Here's the Clydesdale-x-Dales pony I was talking about!







His name was Clyde, and he was a good age when I met him (I'm sure he was about 20!).  I went up the next day to have a quick go on him to see whether or not I would want to take him on as a share.







He was quite happy doing a bit of everything, including jumping, but I ended up not taking him on as his owner had someone else in mind.







The sad thing is he was put down only a couple of months after I rode him!


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (7 May 2013)

This thread makes me want a Clydie!


----------



## RutlandH2O (7 May 2013)

AH, generally, when crossing Clyde or Shire or Percheron to TB, the dam is the heavy. The key word here is 'generally.' I do know of the occasional heavy stallion to TB mare, but, more often than not, it's the former way around.

When you mention breeding as part science, part art, and a dash of magic, throw in a substantial amount of luck (or is that the magic?).


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

HollyhedgePippa said:



			This thread makes me want a Clydie! 

Click to expand...

Why wouldn't you want a big cuddle monster?!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (7 May 2013)

Everyone has cheered me up so much! I'm sitting in an almost empty house, waiting out the lifting of AHS restrictions so I can move across the country to catch up with my household. I REALLY appreciate this thread more than anyone can imagine. 

*DC,* you've started something serious with this thread... you're the best online public relations initiative the Clydesdale world has ever seen!

*Rutland H2)*, the breeding mix fascinates me; I'd guessed one would not put a monster stallion to a dainty TB mare (although I'm sure this happens) but it interests me that - at least in TB breeding here - much is made of the sire but the dam gets scant attention. And yes, there must be luck and magic perhaps, because I've seen some "ugly" horses produce gorgeous offspring, and vice versa. I use the word "ugly" with severe misgivings, because so few are truly ugly but there are some traits one doesn't want to see in any horse.


----------



## RutlandH2O (7 May 2013)

Regarding the dam getting scant recognition, I remember a lovely TB x Shire gelding winning the half-bred Shire ridden class at the 2002 National Shire Horse Show. He was a lovely boy, beautifully produced and ridden. When the announcer broadcast the gelding's win, his TB sire was named, and the only identification of his dam was 'out of a Shire mare.' Now, I was standing with the former owner of that mare, and to say she was disappointed would be a  understatement. This occurred at the world's premier show of the Shire horse. I would imagine at any other show, the mare wouldn't have been identified at all. 

Speaking of Shires, I know there are quite a few from the UK exported to South Africa. Each year the stud book lists the countries to which Shires have been sent. Unfortunately, the new owners are not listed in the export registry. If they choose to register their Shires in their own names, they will appear in the stud book, but under a re-entry section the following year.


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

You know, I'm sure there are still some photos I've not posted yet!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (7 May 2013)

*Rutland* It's a man's world  but we dams do all the work when it comes to growing the offspring. 

It must have been disappointing to the owner of the shire mare to have the contribution of her girl barely glossed over - especially as I can imagine the foaling watch, and all the care that went into producing the foal. And the sire did his bit (directly or by AI) and cantered off over the horizon to sow more oats!  

*DC* I continue to be enthralled by the eye candy you so gladly share.   It's thanks to you that I am now probably able to recognise a Clydesdale with some measure of confidence. They really are not often seen around our area. I'm hopeful that Cape Town might have richer pickings on this front!


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

Storm checking out my boots:






Sovereign, released into the wild!






Big cuddly bear!






I know most folk will say all young horses are cute, but there's something extra cute about Clydesdale young 'uns!






Clearly been a busy day for this one!


----------



## DarenCogdon (7 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			They really are not often seen around our area. I'm hopeful that Cape Town might have richer pickings on this front!
		
Click to expand...

They're not massively common around here, although I do seem to be able to find them easily!  

Funnily enough, when I was doing the ride-out on Saturday, we were passing a field, and there was a Clydesdale standing in it!  No photos, though, as my camera was in my jods and I couldn't easily get it out for a photo!


----------



## RutlandH2O (7 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



*Rutland* It's a man's world  but we dams do all the work when it comes to growing the offspring.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you just know it!!!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (7 May 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			Don't you just know it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And in the human variation, don't we just love it when EVERYONE takes their first look at the little darling, cradled by an exhausted mum and shrieks "Oh my God, she/ he's the epitome of her/his father!! Same ears! Identical toes! And the eyes...." etc etc ad nauseum.


----------



## RutlandH2O (7 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			And in the human variation, don't we just love it when EVERYONE takes their first look at the little darling, cradled by an exhausted mum and shrieks "Oh my God, she/ he's the epitome of her/his father!! Same ears! Identical toes! And the eyes...." etc etc ad nauseum. 

Click to expand...

You've got me giggling so I almost splashed my keyboard with coffee! Funny thing is, when I was being wheeled to my room after having our son, eons ago, I remember opening my eyes  for a second and a nurse showing me my baby. First thing I thought "OMG he looks just like my father-in-law!" Now, my fil was 66 years old at the time. Not a good look for a newborn!

Everyone thought our boy looked just like his dad. He was the first b@stard without a mother!!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (7 May 2013)

Rutland, that's hilarious! The irony for those of us who love our kids and our horses is this: humans very often look slightly unattractive when born; ok this is a generalisation, but as a rule they don't look too attractive in the first day or two, except in the eyes of the parents.

On the other hand, foals seem to be instantly gorgeous from the moment of birth, and utterly charming in every way!  And - even better - they run around and feed themselves within hours of birth. Makes us humans look a bit slow on the uptake, really!


----------



## RutlandH2O (7 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			Rutland, that's hilarious! The irony for those of us who love our kids and our horses is this: humans very often look slightly unattractive when born; ok this is a generalisation, but as a rule they don't look too attractive in the first day or two, except in the eyes of the parents.

On the other hand, foals seem to be instantly gorgeous from the moment of birth, and utterly charming in every way!  And - even better - they run around and feed themselves within hours of birth. Makes us humans look a bit slow on the uptake, really!

Click to expand...

You've hit the nail squarely on the head!!!! So, so true!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (10 May 2013)

Clydesdale cuddles...


----------



## Ancient Hacker (10 May 2013)

Right, Daren, that's really done it! That handsome giant that lets you duck between his front legs is MINE!! I will accept nothing less. Please send address, banking details of owner etc immediately! And I won't tolerate any delays, denials etc in this matter


----------



## charlottenicol (10 May 2013)

Meeeeeeee, but he's been a bit off colour, hopefully finally on the mend


----------



## DarenCogdon (10 May 2013)

That's the legendary Bracken - he was a horse like no other I've known so far.

He would follow you around like a giant black Labrador.  He'd even lick you like one if you were daft enough to stand still for too long!  

He was far too clever for his own good, too!  

He was a lovely thing.  Just a shame I fell out with his owner for various reasons!

Anyway, in other news, I got to ride ANOTHER Clydesdale today!    Pics later!


----------



## DarenCogdon (10 May 2013)

Well, I ventured over to my friend Kirsty's yard to have a quiet(!) hack this afternoon, and this is who I rode.  





This is Mel.  She's about 16/17yo, and around 16.2hh.  I've always fancied having a wee go of her, but up until now I've never had a chance!  Since Prince didn't have his shoes on, and it would have taken quite a while to groom the big beast (and he is pretty big!), I got the chance to have a go on Mel! 

Anyway, here's the view from on board:





Well, it gets better!  Unfortunately Kirsty missed the moment where Mel decided we were going back to her stable....!

























Hopefully I'll get to ride the big man again soon! 





(The little moggy NEARLY came home with me today...!)


----------



## Blimey (11 May 2013)

My family breeds clydesdales - 

Arradoul Majesta











Arradoul Sabrina






Arradoul Georgina






Arradoul Harmony











Arradoul Melody (Champion of Champions 2003 & Reserve 2004)











Arradoul Balvenie (Cawdor Cup Winner 2012)


----------



## Ancient Hacker (11 May 2013)

More serious visual delights to cheer me on a wet Saturday! Thank  you very much DC and Blimey... kissing Clydesdales, jumping Clydesdales and just all round handsomeness   and my green grin of envy.


----------



## babymare (11 May 2013)

Mmmmm i am now a clydes lovrr . its official IM  A CLYDES LOVER x


----------



## Ancient Hacker (11 May 2013)

babymare said:



			Mmmmm i am now a clydes lovrr . its official IM  A CLYDES LOVER x
		
Click to expand...

Babymare, you're getting off lightly.... I'm obsessed!! This thread is going to have devastating consequences for my bank balance


----------



## DarenCogdon (12 May 2013)

Blimey said:



			My family breeds clydesdales - 

Arradoul Majesta











Arradoul Sabrina






Arradoul Georgina






Arradoul Harmony











Arradoul Melody (Champion of Champions 2003 & Reserve 2004)











Arradoul Balvenie (Cawdor Cup Winner 2012)





Click to expand...

I think your username is quite appropriate!! 

I'm only "across the water" at the other side of Edinburgh.


----------



## JLav (12 May 2013)

This is Boston the Clydie x I train and compete in Dressage. He is ready to make his debut at Advanced level and we have real hopes he'll go Grand Prix....he already has a stunning Piaffe and impressive Tempi changes.

He is the most generous horse with an incredible work ethic and it is truly a huge priviledge to be able to ride this horse. He has impressed us so much that we have bought a Clydie x 2 year old to follow in his footsteps. I'd happily have a whole yard full of them as they are such fantastic horses.


----------



## DarenCogdon (13 May 2013)

How much will he cost to post to Scotland...?


----------



## sophspot (13 May 2013)

Stunning horses on here, out of interest JLav what's he crossed with ?


----------



## Tayto (13 May 2013)

I found another picture of Tash - this is the one that the dealer had on their website. She is such a poser - hopefully she will strike a lovely pose like this for our in hand show in a few weeks!


----------



## Tayto (13 May 2013)

Arradoul Balvenie (Cawdor Cup Winner 2012)





[/QUOTE]

Please share your tips for getting those feather sooooo white! I have a show in the next few weeks and Tash's feathers are currently a lovely shade of yellow!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (13 May 2013)

sophspot said:



			Stunning horses on here, out of interest JLav what's he crossed with ?
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to guess what the cross is! Lovely horse, hopefully JLav will appear and tell us.

Now please all keep your guffaws and howls of laughter to yourselves, but I have a weird question: in the picture of Arradoul Balvenie, is he furry and curly due to his winter coat, or because he's a youngster.
Please indulge my ignorance. At least I'm not asking if he's part Bashkir curly!


----------



## JLav (13 May 2013)

sophspot said:



			Stunning horses on here, out of interest JLav what's he crossed with ?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest we don't know!! I suspect some type of cob cross as he's only small as well at 16hh. Here's a picture of his head that shows how heavy he is.....he just looks completely different once he gets moving!!







And this is one of my favourite pics of him.


----------



## JLav (13 May 2013)

Who needs a rider? Boston practising on his own!!


----------



## RutlandH2O (13 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I was trying to guess what the cross is! Lovely horse, hopefully JLav will appear and tell us.

Now please all keep your guffaws and howls of laughter to yourselves, but I have a weird question: in the picture of Arradoul Balvenie, is he furry and curly due to his winter coat, or because he's a youngster.
Please indulge my ignorance. At least I'm not asking if he's part Bashkir curly! 

Click to expand...

AH: There were questions earlier, re: Soft Soap. Arradoul Balvenie has had his coat either soft soaped or prepared with water. In Shires, only foals are permitted to have their coats turned up with soap. In Clydes...I'd better leave that for Blimey or other Clyde exhibitors. Just to let you know, without that treatment, the coat lies flat like any other horse. Rest assured, there is no Bashkir curly in the Clyde!

A. Balvenie is a stunning example of a Clyde stallion!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (13 May 2013)

RutlandH2O said:



			AH: There were questions earlier, re: Soft Soap. Arradoul Balvenie has had his coat either soft soaped or prepared with water. In Shires, only foals are permitted to have their coats turned up with soap. In Clydes...I'd better leave that for Blimey or other Clyde exhibitors. Just to let you know, without that treatment, the coat lies flat like any other horse. Rest assured, there is no Bashkir curly in the Clyde!

A. Balvenie is a stunning example of a Clyde stallion!
		
Click to expand...

RutlandH20, thank you for answering! I saw the discussion previously about "soft soap" and it sort of went over my head. I do quite like the furry look, but wow that must take quite a bit of work. 

What a beautiful colt.... mind you, every horse on this thread has been quite delectable as far as I'm concerned!   The crosses are also fabulous - and perhaps a slightly less monumental grooming challenge... I fear that my rather unprofessional grooming skills would bring the entire Clydesdale breed into disrepute    I have visions of having to wash and blow-dry feathers all day long to avoid bringing shame upon the noble breed!


----------



## DarenCogdon (13 May 2013)

Here's a few photos of Mouse when I was sharing him last year.  Apologies if some of them have been posted already - think I'm gonna have to raid my Photobucket accounts to look for fresh material! 

First time sitting on him - bareback, no bridle!






The boys: Boss (left) and Mouse





Boss was rarely away from Mouse in the field, so imagine the cuddles from TWO TONNES of hairy monsters! 

This is the best horse 'tache I've ever seen!












"I'm coming to get you!"












Gorillas in the mist!






"Brain itchies!"












Freshly groomed


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 May 2013)

DarenCogdon, That moustache is a legend!


----------



## RubysGold (14 May 2013)

The more I see, the more I want one!! 
Absolutely stunning pictures

And I too wondered about the soft soaped horse, glad someone already asked about that


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 May 2013)

Random Clydesdales...






I think the bay one has blue eyes - can't quite make them out!

Bailey - 18.3hh gelding that I tried out for a wee while.  Biggest horse I've sat on yet!






Not a great photo, but this guy is in a field not too far from me!






Ebony - 17.2 Clydesdale x Shire gelding that I went to look at with a view to buying once. 











I bumped into this guy when I got lost on my way to a wedding...!! (True story!)











Blossom - Clydie x TB that I tried out a couple of times.  She eventually went to Strathclyde Police mounted section, I think.






Another one of the Borders crowd:






And another one for the Storm fans...


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 May 2013)

I can't remember where I found these photos, but....!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 May 2013)

DarenCogdon - the only person in the universe who gets lost on the way to a wedding and instead stumbles into a field full of Clydesdales  There is no hope for you, Daren, that breed OWNS you.

I'm now officially on the market for a purebred Clydesdale who'll be happy to wander in and out of our sitting room!


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 May 2013)

Hahaha, yeah, I seem to have a knack for finding them, don't I?? 

A friend of mine in Australia had her two Clydies in her front yard for a while, and there are photos of one of them with his head in the front door.  If that were me, the horse would be IN the house before I had a chance to shoo him out!


----------



## monsterwillow (14 May 2013)

Gorgeous horses! I'm thinking of breeding my tb x wb quite fine mare to a Clydesdale. Would I get a hunter type do you think? X


----------



## DarenCogdon (16 May 2013)

Apologies if some of these have been posted already...!

A friend of mine owns a little trekking centre out at Kirknewton, in West Lothian, and she has TWO big hairy cuddle monsters: Prince and Mel.  And yes, I've ridden them both!

Last year, I took a friend of mine with me to have his first hack, and while he was on a little grey Highland called Ozzie, I saddled up on Princey-wincey.

Prince, ready to rock and roll (preferably without the roll!)






Mel, topping up her fuel tanks






Gotta love her eyes!






Dave on Ozzie





(For the record, I bloody hate trying to take photos of people behind me!)

Prince (well, his head, anyway!) and Mel






"What the bloody hell is that?!"






Prince off-roading






Nearly home






Naked Mel






Prince






A big hairy monster, and a little hairy monster!





(And yes, I did try to sneak them both home!)


----------



## Ancient Hacker (17 May 2013)

Daren, you keep the cat, I'll take the Clydesdale! Argh I'm quite frustrated in my Clydie quest - lots of the breeders in Scotland seem to have websites, pics, phone numbers but no email!  

I can, of course, use the telephone but having spent a bit of time in Scotland, I am painfully aware of the potential for a Monty Python type conversation between my accent, their accent, and our rather crackly telephone lines. 
Maybe I should start a "help me find my dream Clydesdale" thread?


----------



## DarenCogdon (17 May 2013)

No, I've staked a claim on Prince, I'm afraid! 

You don't need to start a thread when you have all the help you need here!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (18 May 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			No, I've staked a claim on Prince, I'm afraid! 

You don't need to start a thread when you have all the help you need here! 

Click to expand...

As advised by Daren, here goes: I need all the help I can get!
I probably mentioned the hubby decided after 20 years of mucking out and pushing wheelbarrows but never riding, "I wouldn't mind a Clydesdale".  This is a (doubtless expensive) opportunity not to be missed 

And as we have lots of space, it may well be that two Clydies would look most handsome together, but not quite as riveting as half a dozen.
There are not many available her in South Africa, but I may be able to get one or two good ones; usually sold as youngsters as there is an apparent shortage of purebred Clydesdales in South Africa.

Here are my needs:
- a going Clydesdale from a very good breeding line
- suitable for an experienced (but not necessarily good!) rider... as of course I have to spend six months riding the horse to ensure it will be calm and safe for the husband  (you can see where this is going....)
- preferably a mare, with potential as a broodmare (old wisdom here is that the best partnership for a male rider is with a mare; possibly that's a crock though, but as we only have geldings at the moment, a mare would be a nice change; it might be fun to have a foal at some point)
- gentle and calm temperament above all else
- very hairy legs 

Budget: "you get what you pay for" (shudder at cost of importing to Africa!)

So my plea to the Clydesdale lovers: any advice, suggestions, links and warnings you may wish to impart, please feel free. I've been most impressed with what I've seen on this thread... slight bias towards the Colessie horses, but I know that there are some fabulous breeders in the UK and especially in Scotland.  

Thanks again to DC for starting this thread and letting me take it off at a tantalising tangent!

All suggestions and advice would be deeply appreciated! on the thread or by pm.


----------



## Spit That Out (18 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			As advised by Daren, here goes: I need all the help I can get!
I probably mentioned the hubby decided after 20 years of mucking out and pushing wheelbarrows but never riding, "I wouldn't mind a Clydesdale".  This is a (doubtless expensive) opportunity not to be missed 

And as we have lots of space, it may well be that two Clydies would look most handsome together, but not quite as riveting as half a dozen.
There are not many available her in South Africa, but I may be able to get one or two good ones; usually sold as youngsters as there is an apparent shortage of purebred Clydesdales in South Africa.

Here are my needs:
- a going Clydesdale from a very good breeding line
- suitable for an experienced (but not necessarily good!) rider... as of course I have to spend six months riding the horse to ensure it will be calm and safe for the husband  (you can see where this is going....)
- preferably a mare, with potential as a broodmare (old wisdom here is that the best partnership for a male rider is with a mare; possibly that's a crock though, but as we only have geldings at the moment, a mare would be a nice change; it might be fun to have a foal at some point)
- gentle and calm temperament above all else
- very hairy legs 

Budget: "you get what you pay for" (shudder at cost of importing to Africa!)

So my plea to the Clydesdale lovers: any advice, suggestions, links and warnings you may wish to impart, please feel free. I've been most impressed with what I've seen on this thread... slight bias towards the Colessie horses, but I know that there are some fabulous breeders in the UK and especially in Scotland.  

Thanks again to DC for starting this thread and letting me take it off at a tantalising tangent!

All suggestions and advice would be deeply appreciated! on the thread or by pm.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.shiresandclydesdales.com/

http://www.arclidshiresandclydesdales.com/e107/news.php

http://www.shire-clyde.com/

http://www.clydesdalehorsesociety.com/


----------



## Tayto (18 May 2013)

It was a lovely sunny day here the other day - I got some piccys of Tash having a sunbathe in the field - I love when she is relaxed and her bottom lip goes all droopy!


----------



## star26 (18 May 2013)

Wow! Some brilliant photos here guys!


----------



## DarenCogdon (18 May 2013)

A friend on Facebook has a small stud going, with cobs and Clydesdales being the main focus.  

http://swordaleknockandhu.webs.com/

I really must look out some more photos to whet AH's appetite...


----------



## DarenCogdon (18 May 2013)

There's a very nice-looking Clydie-X gelding for sale at the moment - quite a reasonable price, too.  If you're interested, let me know....!


----------



## DarenCogdon (19 May 2013)

Damn you, Budweiser, this advert gets my eyes watering every time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPG7PcI67dE


----------



## Brontie (19 May 2013)

Definitely the place to go for a Shire or a Clydesdale, seen a very nice grey shire I like the look of but funds wont allow! Determined to save and get one from here one day!

http://www.shiresandclydesdales.com/


----------



## Ancient Hacker (19 May 2013)

The Budweiser stuff on youtube is fabulous, isn't it Daren! I don't often feel envy in the true sense over anything, but I'm afraid the Budweiser horses make me quite jealous! AND I don't even like beer 

*Brontie* I have no idea about Clydie or Shire prices but I shall no doubt find out soon enough   It's the import cost that is going to take a large toll on the bank balance, too, I think. But what price do we set ion true happiness and fulfilment? And I shall have to point that out to my banker; I hope he finds himself equally enthused


----------



## DarenCogdon (20 May 2013)

A friend of mine in Australia has recently featured in a radio interview and an article about some of the work she's done with heavy horses:

http://www.abc.net.au/local/photos/2013/05/18/3762188.htm


----------



## abbijay (20 May 2013)

Ancient hacker, if you're thinking of buying unseen from some of the dealers mentioned on this thread try to find out if they have good or bad reputations first! There are many reputable dealers in the UK but there are some very unscrupulous people too! Good luck in your quest x


----------



## Ancient Hacker (20 May 2013)

abbijay said:



			Ancient hacker, if you're thinking of buying unseen from some of the dealers mentioned on this thread try to find out if they have good or bad reputations first! There are many reputable dealers in the UK but there are some very unscrupulous people too! Good luck in your quest x
		
Click to expand...


Hello Abbijay - thank you! Yes, I'm trying to rummage through all potential sources through this thread, and on the web.

Unfortunately there are unscrupulous dealers dotted around the planet, that can make things more difficult for the genuine breeders, so I am approaching with caution.  I'm also not going to buy anything unseen; I've done that once in my life, on the recommendation of a very experienced friend and it was a nutter (the horse; maybe the friend too )  Ideally I'd like to sift through the likely breeders, narrow them down, and then when I have a manageable number I'll pop over to the UK.

Thanks for the helpful advice, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## ClaireBlyth (26 May 2013)

Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of my full Clydie and a Clydie X warmblood.  Getting them to stand still and pose was a tad tricky though!


----------



## Tayto (4 June 2013)

Got a few nice piccys of Tash at our first ever show! Thought I would share them with you 

In hand class - (we were placed 1st)






Tash with her buddy Oliver - he makes her look tiny!






Posing for the best turned out class (we were placed 5th)


----------



## DarenCogdon (4 June 2013)

She looks lovely - although I like her pal, too!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (4 June 2013)

Yippee, more eye candy to feed my shrivelling soul! I've been absent due to the awful experience of having to put down one of my boys - he did a tendon, presumably while cavorting in the paddocks; no amount of scans, equine vets, second opinions, third opinions etc could offer any conclusion other than the fact that we would not be able to keep him out of pain, even as a field ornament. 

Many tears have been shed, but when I look at this thread I feel a LOT better.
All that gorgeousness can certainly cheer one up. That handsome Oliver chap out with the beautiful Tash really is a stunner.


----------



## DarenCogdon (9 June 2013)

Well, wouldn't you know it, but on the way to Lanark last night, we drove past a field containing not one, but TWO Clydesdales - a mare and a foal! 

Sadly I couldn't get pics, but I'm pretty sure the mare was one I bumped into a couple of years ago at the same place.  Will try to find pics.


----------



## DarenCogdon (12 June 2013)

Here's the same mare, but with a previous foal from a couple of years ago....


----------



## DarenCogdon (12 June 2013)

Well, it's the Royal Highland Show next week, and you know what that means?!  

Yep, LOTS, and LOTS of Clydesdales! 

I'm really hoping I can get to go this year, as I didn't make it last year, so missed out on gratuitous Clydesdale cuddling!  

Fingers crossed I can actually get away from my Penicuik Hunter duties to go and have a look for an hour.  Or three...


----------



## DarenCogdon (12 June 2013)

Can't remember if I posted this before....?


----------



## DarenCogdon (14 June 2013)

A few photos of Sovereign and Storm from today:

Sovereign






























Storm










































Then this happened:


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 June 2013)

DC, those are classic pics   I hope you were listening very carefully when Storm's head popped into your car.  Because Storm was clearly saying "take me to the Ancient Hacker! My pal can sit in the back seat, Sovereign's just a wee chap really"

I'm very envious - I've had a zebra pop her head in my Landrover window once, which was quite a surprise, but never a Clydesdale.


----------



## DarenCogdon (15 June 2013)

Actually, I think Sovereign is the bigger of the two!!  I'm not 100% on that, but I remember seeing him as a two-year-old, and he was pretty massive then!

I love going down to see these guys, especially Storm as he's just a big cuddle monster!  And that mane is always a sight to behold!  

I could be wrong, but when I saw him yesterday, I was convinced Storm's tail had gone almost pure WHITE from the last time I'd seen him (which was about January).


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 June 2013)

Went to the Highland Show today, having missed it last year, and needless to say, there was LOTS of gratuitous Clydesdale cuddling!!

Such as this:


----------



## DarenCogdon (24 June 2013)

Well, be warned there's gratuitous Clydesdale imagery here!  There's a couple of Belgians (and they are HUGE!) but it's mostly Clydies! 

Clydesdale six-horse hitch






Belgians






Percherons






Clydesdales!!






"What?"






Zzzzzz.....












Baron - ex-ILPH and now the pride of the Glasgow City Council herd.  He's won loads of stuff!






One of the Canadian-bred Belgians.  This was one of the smaller ones.  At 19hh!!






And bigger still...!






"You're gonna need a bigger box!"






Sleepy Clydesdale






One of Tom Tennant's horses - and another big one!






Sleepy baby






Floppy lips






More Clydie cuddles - yes, this is a different horse!


----------



## kstoyle (28 June 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Thought I would ask you all a question, I am thinking about showing my Clydesdale and have a few questions: 
1) I am going to do a heavy and hairy show does these mean I will need to plait him like a Clydesdale (I have no idea where to start!) or can just make sure he is clear and tidy?
2) His feathers are really long and turning up on themselves, should I trim them?
3) How long should I let his mane grow?

Any input or advice would be gratefully received!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (15 July 2013)

Bumping this thread up since it's been a bit quiet on the hairy monster front (at least from me!)

The latest issue of Horse and Rider includes a feature on a dressage-performing Clydesdale - well worth a look!


----------



## JLav (19 July 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Bumping this thread up since it's been a bit quiet on the hairy monster front (at least from me!)

The latest issue of Horse and Rider includes a feature on a dressage-performing Clydesdale - well worth a look!
		
Click to expand...

Darren that's me and Boston. I posted pics of him earlier in this thread. 

I've just bought myself a Clydesdale x foal (by a Clydesdale stallion out of a WBxTB mare) from Devon and whilst I was down there I went riding with Adventure Clydesdale on Dartmoor. Had the best fun ever!! Will try to post some pics.


----------



## JLav (19 July 2013)

My lovely Clydie x foal Broadriver Neptune (also known as Clyde) by Glenside Master Tom.


----------



## JLav (19 July 2013)

Clydesdale Racing on Dartmoor!!






Me and Syril


----------



## JLav (19 July 2013)

Glenside Master Tom. My foal's dad!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (20 July 2013)

JLav said:



			Darren that's me and Boston. I posted pics of him earlier in this thread. 

I've just bought myself a Clydesdale x foal (by a Clydesdale stallion out of a WBxTB mare) from Devon and whilst I was down there I went riding with Adventure Clydesdale on Dartmoor. Had the best fun ever!! Will try to post some pics.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, I see!  I didn't realise!  Lovely-looking horse! 

Your foal looks nice and steal-able, too! 

I think Adventure Clydesdale is on my bucket list - I've done Cumbrian Heavy Horses already, so why not??


----------



## JLav (20 July 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			I think Adventure Clydesdale is on my bucket list - I've done Cumbrian Heavy Horses already, so why not??
		
Click to expand...


Tim from Adventure Clydesdale was part of Cumbrian Heavy Horses before splitting off and moving to the West Country.

I'm going back down in a couple of weeks to see Clyde again so have booked another 2 rides with them. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (20 July 2013)

Yeah, Tim took out a group of us the second time we were down (2008).  I keep telling him I'll get down there eventually!!


----------



## DarenCogdon (16 August 2013)

Well, on Wednesday I went over to Cumnock, in East Ayrshire, to get up on a big hairy monster horse for my first big ride since before I had my operation!  

I went over to Blackstone Clydesdales, as I'd decided to book a ride there while I was off on holiday for a week.  Once my satnav got me most of the way there, I went in and had a cup of coffee before going off to meet my noble steed for the afternoon!

He was called Alfie, he was an 18hh (although I was convinced he was bigger!) six-year-old gelding who also gets used to pull a cart with another gelding called Randolf.

Here's Alfie before getting tacked up:







John and Maggi, who run Blackstone Clydesdales, tailor the experience to YOU personally, so even if you've never sat on a horse before, they'll make sure that you enjoy a nice quiet ride on a suitable horse for the afternoon.

Bearing in mind my "little" injury, I was put up on Alfie, who I was told was very quiet and sensible. I knew Alfie would be a good sort straight away, as once I was aboard he didn't fidget, he didn't muck about, and when I took him into the small field at the bottom of the yard to give him a wee try, he went pretty well from using a little leg and a little clucking. John described him as "the kind of horse who'll happily plod along, but will step up a gear when you ask him". Perfect!

Here we are, in the yard, just before heading out, with John on his big Percheron gelding (whose name I've completely forgotten!)






So, off we went, around the village of Lugar and Cumnock. We went through the park, where one of the staff met us to take photos (these will be up soon!), before we disappeared into the woods. We even met up with a woman there, walking her dogs, who'd been given a ride voucher for a birthday present! 

On the way out:






Not a great pic, but here's some of the countryside we saw on the way round:






Walking through the park:






I even ended up leading us home!






Being welcomed home!






Some more of John's herd:






Alfie waiting patiently for an Extra Strong Mint!






Hairy monsters! But which one did I take home??






So, there you have it! A nice wee quiet ride out this afternoon! They even give you a wee certificate at the end, and the fact that quite a few people have been, or are going, back means they must be doing something right!


----------



## DarenCogdon (21 August 2013)

Been a while since I've had a photo like this:


----------



## geegee1959 (21 August 2013)

This is my Yearling Jerry Budweiser.


----------



## DarenCogdon (22 August 2013)

He looks nice.


----------



## geegee1959 (22 August 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			He looks nice. 

Click to expand...

Thank you,his Sire was a heavy Piebald Cob about 14.3 and his Dam was about 14.2 same color as my Yearling.There must be Clydesdale on his Dams side somewhere.Oh and we know my Boy can jump to,he has jumped out of his paddock twice


----------



## DarenCogdon (22 August 2013)

He certainly looks like a mini-Clydie!


----------



## Trakehner (23 August 2013)

This is my Shire "Deacon"...tall and fuzzy (17.3+)


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 August 2013)

Nice.  I like his eyes!


----------



## geegee1959 (23 August 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			He certainly looks like a mini-Clydie!
		
Click to expand...

I hope he stays mini-Clydie and not maxi-Clydie i am only 5ft.1 lol.


----------



## geegee1959 (23 August 2013)

He is nice.


----------



## geegee1959 (23 August 2013)

Trakehner said:



			This is my Shire "Deacon"...tall and fuzzy (17.3+)






Click to expand...

He is nice,i like his eyes to.


----------



## LPL (23 August 2013)

Lovely thread, what beautiful horses.


----------



## splashnutti1 (23 August 2013)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE them lol. 

Had never owned one till i got my clyde x welsh mare she was one of the best mares i EVER owned. sadly i lost her last year 

I now have another clyde x he stands at 16hh and i adore him he is such a character, he is just 5 and is a superstar.

loving all the pics on this thread. Dont know how to put pics on here lol x


----------



## DarenCogdon (6 September 2013)




----------



## DarenCogdon (17 September 2013)

Nabbed off Facebook....


----------



## TandD (17 September 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Nabbed off Facebook....






Click to expand...

This picture reminds me of one I have!..... It's me when I was 5 leading the most gigantic mare down to the field......... She must have been part Clydie!!!!! She was an arm chair ride (yes did ride her aged 5.... Unleaded) just such a fantastic horse

However it's a proper photo not digital so can't post  (I also don't know where it is!)


----------



## DarenCogdon (28 September 2013)

I think I'd have been up close to the big Clydies at that age had I been interested in horses then!


----------

